# KRDG 2021-2022 kiddings



## Jubillee

Our breedings are done finally (maaayyybe one more next month, if I can get over late April babies). Our focus is mostly on milk and udders. Confirmation is a given but more emphasis for us is on their production since they are dairy goats. Going to screenshot from our site to make pics easier.


DEC 20, 2021 - Mercy x Ruler, Mercy will be leaving right after kidding as I have kept 2 of her daughters and I need to make room. Purebred Nubian kids.










JAN 22, 2021 - Ladybug x Camembert, I love Ladybug's attachments, they are deep on the sides. Hoping Cam improves her teat size and brings them in more. F1 mini-Nubian kids.










FEB 22, 2022 - Peach x Ruler, this is my favorite girl. Love her udder and just improving production. Ruler's dam (Genesis down below) milks 2 gallons a day. F1 mini-Nubian kids.











FEB 24, 2022 - Mocha x Jake, Mocha is Ladybug and Java's daughter. I love this girl and am excited to see her udder. She is so hardy, stays fat on nothing, great hooves among her conformation pros. She's bred to Jake who is my homegrown buck out of Peaches (above). F2 mini-Nubian kids











FEB 26, 2022 - Calla x Jake, Calla was my Top Ten milker last year. She's a mini-Nubian and milked 1700# this year. Calla is leaving after kidding. I'm keeping a daughter hoping Jake tightens up her attachments and gives her a better fore. (pocket) F2 mini-Nubian kids.










FEB 27, 2022 - Genesis x Java, Leasing Genesis for this year for breeding and milking. So breeding her to Java for foundation stock as my lines are based on her and Peach mostly. She is Ruler's dam. She milked 3182# of milk her last lactation. Her sire has been Elite year after year. Really love this girl and am thankful we get to lease her for a year. F1 mini-Nubain kids.










MAR 2, 2022 - Lulu x Java, My Lulu girl is one of our favorites. Breeding for more foundation stock. Java is leaving this year and we'll be moving away from 50/50 crosses so I was trying to use him more heavily. F1 mini-Nubian kids.











I know for sure I'm keeping a Calla kid but everyone else, I have no idea...I'll have to wait until they're all here!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness! They look AMAZING! I cant believe how much better they look! Wow! Cant wait to see the wee ones. Im Hopeing to see if the Roan comes through. They are soooo pretty! Good luck & happy Kidding!


----------



## MellonFriend

Some darn great looking pairs here! I always love seeing you herd. Wishing you a very rest filled, non hectic kidding season with all those does! I also want to compliment all the pretty names your goats have.🥰 Can't wait for December!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I LOVE seeing your stunning goats and their fantastic udders!! Can't wait to see your kids! Hope everything goes well/smooth!

By the way, I recognized Java's dam's udder. Mayzee currently lives at Digging Deeper Farm (which is only about two hours away from me), and they sold one of Mayzee's daughters to a farm that's located even closer to me (Crooked Branch Farm) and I'm considering getting a doeling from Digging Deeper Freya (Mayzee's daughter) this coming spring if she has one!!


----------



## Jubillee

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I LOVE seeing your stunning goats and their fantastic udders!! Can't wait to see your kids! Hope everything goes well/smooth!
> 
> By the way, I recognized Java's dam's udder. Mayzee currently lives at Digging Deeper Farm (which is only about two hours away from me), and they sold one of Mayzee's daughters to a farm that's located even closer to me (Crooked Branch Farm) and I'm considering getting a doeling from Digging Deeper Freya (Mayzee's daughter) this coming spring if she has one!!


Oh really? That's awesome! I'll have to go stalk her over there! I really love what Java puts out, his kids are great. His biggest flaw is forward set shoulders, but his kids are wide little tanks!

Thank you all! I really love our little herd here. Hoping all works as it's planned! And yes, def need a quiet easy kidding this year!!

ETA: Ahhh that must have been where I found the pic of the udder. However, I noticed Mocha's coloring really takes after Mayzee's there. Interesting. Java is more silvery and black. He doesn't have any tan.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Lovely goats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jubillee said:


> Oh really? That's awesome! I'll have to go stalk her over there! I really love what Java puts out, his kids are great. His biggest flaw is forward set shoulders, but his kids are wide little tanks!


Glad to hear you are very pleased with Java and his offspring!!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Yay for Mini-Nubians! You have really nice looking goats. Looking forward to seeing those babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie

All beautiful and those udders are to die for......😍😍 I always enjoy and love seeing all your goats. Such beautiful goats you have!


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m I the only one that has gone over this post like 5 times just to stare at those udders? Lol! Beautiful!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m I the only one that has gone over this post like 5 times just to stare at those udders? Lol! Beautiful!


Same!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m I the only one that has gone over this post like 5 times just to stare at those udders? Lol! Beautiful!


You gotta really look at dimmm real goood lol...


----------



## toth boer goats

😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok you guys! Get you mind Out Of the Udder's 😂🤪🤣😜😁


----------



## toth boer goats

😃 🤪


----------



## Lil Boogie

❤


----------



## Hounddog23

Going to be some good looking goaties!


----------



## Feira426

Ooh boy!! How exciting! And all your goats look so good!!!


----------



## Jubillee

We got blood results back today! Everyone is bred!! Whoo-hoo! I still haven't decided if I will breed Sunny this next month or not...I really don't like babies after mid-March but I'm going to move on this buck and want to use him on her. Decisions...but at least everyone is settled!!


----------



## Jubillee

We have 1.5 months until Jacinth and Mercy kid! My anxious "give me babies" feeling is starting to creep up now haha.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! That's great! Looking forward to seeing pictures of all your babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats great! Ohhhh here come da babies! So exciting!


----------



## Hounddog23

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats @Jubillee!! I wanted to do blood tests on the girls but undfortonatly my vet doesn't do blood tests. They do ultrasounds but in the last two weeks of preagnicy only..


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats @Jubillee!! I wanted to do blood tests on the girls but undfortonatly my vet doesn't do blood tests. They do ultrasounds but in the last two weeks of preagnicy only..


Girl teach yourself how!! It's simple and only costs $3 per test! 

Weird they only do the last two weeks, you can't see much. I want to get Calla done between 40-50 days as th last two years she had a huge single and I want to be prepared. But I have to try to get the people out. I want to do more but it's $20 a goat. LOL. One day I'm buying a machine and doing my own LOL.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Girl teach yourself how!! It's simple and only costs $3 per test!
> 
> Weird they only do the last two weeks, you can't see much. I want to get Calla done between 40-50 days as th last two years she had a huge single and I want to be prepared. But I have to try to get the people out. I want to do more but it's $20 a goat. LOL. One day I'm buying a machine and doing my own LOL.


How to do blood tests? Or how to draw blood? If so drawing blood, I do know how to. I just dont know of a near by lab!😣

$20 a goat????! I totally want to get my own machine someday too!😝 idk why they so them the last to weeks as the kids are WAY big and hard to tell whats what..


----------



## Jubillee

You stick a needle in the jugular in th neck, draw 3cc, put it in a re top tube and mail to a lab. Look here https://biopryn.com/ and find a lab. You can send to any lab but I like to send to one closer to my house. (gets there faster and I get results faster ) My lab is $3, some are $6 so just check around. 

You can also send to http://ubrl.universalbiopharma.org/ or a lab called WADDL. 

Yea those people that do $20 per goat used to do $40. Phew. I figure if I get my own and get good enough, I can do a few others around me and help pay off the machine lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> You stick a needle in the jugular in th neck, draw 3cc, put it in a re top tube and mail to a lab. Look here https://biopryn.com/ and find a lab. You can send to any lab but I like to send to one closer to my house. (gets there faster and I get results faster ) My lab is $3, some are $6 so just check around.
> 
> You can also send to http://ubrl.universalbiopharma.org/ or a lab called WADDL.
> 
> Yea those people that do $20 per goat used to do $40. Phew. I figure if I get my own and get good enough, I can do a few others around me and help pay off the machine lol.


Sounds like a plan to pay off the machine!!😃

What tubes do you use? And thanks for the links!


----------



## Jubillee

A couple pics of the girls this evening. The black and white one is Ladybug, she is an entire month later than Mercy the brown one with the belly speckles. Either Bug has more than 3 this year (she had 3 as a FF last year) or Mercy only has one this year. Jacinth is the red/white one to the right in the first pic but can't see her belly well in these, she's biiiiigg!!

Everyone else is due end of Feb so no bellies.


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Sounds like a plan to pay off the machine!!😃
> 
> What tubes do you use? And thanks for the links!


I bought these like 5 years ago and am still working through that box LOL








Monoject Blood Collection Tubes (100) - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Features glycerine-coated, colored stoppers for safety and convenience. Ideal for a variety of applications. 3mL draw. Box of 100.




www.jefferspet.com


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> I bought these like 5 years ago and am still working through that box LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monoject Blood Collection Tubes (100) - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy
> 
> 
> Features glycerine-coated, colored stoppers for safety and convenience. Ideal for a variety of applications. 3mL draw. Box of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jefferspet.com


A lot of people buy from Jeffers huh? Ive never bought from them before


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> A lot of people buy from Jeffers huh? Ive never bought from them before


I have only bought from them 2-3 times. Usually, if I can't get it on Amazon. I bought those years ago, I'm sure you can find them anywhere though.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> I have only bought from them 2-3 times. Usually, if I can't get it on Amazon. I bought those years ago, I'm sure you can find them anywhere though.


Hmm, I do like using Amazon lol. Do you ever get excited when you order something? Like a little kid? "Wooooo my package is hereeee!!!!!" I do everytime I order something for the goats lol...


----------



## toth boer goats

😃   Yep.


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Hmm, I do like using Amazon lol. Do you ever get excited when you order something? Like a little kid? "Wooooo my package is hereeee!!!!!" I do everytime I order something for the goats lol...


 Definitely LOL. We have a new solar charge that should be here tomorrow...I'm extra giddy lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Definitely LOL. We have a new solar charge that should be here tomorrow...I'm extra giddy lol.


Ohh sounds cool lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

I finally got the copper in the mail lol..


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😀


----------



## Jubillee

We've got baby bellies happening. Mercy is the brown doe in the middle, she is due in 30 days. Ladybug is the black and white one in front of her who is due in 60 days. Bug is pretty dang big. She had trips last year, expecting the same this year but maybe it's quads? She's the same as Mercy if not a touch bigger and 30 days behind her.











And the husband built me a round bale feeder so they're all happy and so am I so I don't have to constantly throw out hay.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Getting close!! Can't wait to see the kids! Hope all your does have a smooth pregnancy and delivery to healthy kids! 🥰 

Love the new hay feeder - it looks great! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww dont you want to rub that baby belly for luck? Soooo cute! Your girls look really good! Cant wait to see the wee ones! 
Love the feeder! Tell hubby Good Job!😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Ooo there're babies bouncing around in there for sure! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

looking good!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍. Cant wait to see the babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are looking good. 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie

How's all the ladies doing?


----------



## Jubillee

Laying around moaning that their bellies are full of babies haha. Ready to see bellies on the Feb group but won't until the end of Dec into Jan. They're so cute though waddling around. I'm ready for some babies though!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me 2! Im ready to see wee one pics with those llllooooooooooonnnnnngggg ears!!🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Your girls are looking good! The laying around moaning is so funny. My girls just get louder and louder the longer they're pregnant. They are so dramatic about it.


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Me 2! Im ready to see wee one pics with those llllooooooooooonnnnnngggg ears!!🥰


We'll have some long ears on the first ones for sure, several airplane ears this year though. I think I do have a couple other breedings that should result in long. 




Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Your girls are looking good! The laying around moaning is so funny. My girls just get louder and louder the longer they're pregnant. They are so dramatic about it.


Same here! It seems it starts early and just gets more dramatic and louder. I was out working outside and was a good bit away and could hear Mercy moaning away LOL.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous as always! I’m really looking forward to seeing this crop of kids. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Laying around moaning that their bellies are full of babies haha. Ready to see bellies on the Feb group but won't until the end of Dec into Jan. They're so cute though waddling around. I'm ready for some babies though!!


Good to hear! Haha! I love it when they just lay around making mama noises lol..


----------



## Jubillee

Mercy girl is down to two weeks!! SO excited and ready for some sweet babies! Some pics of Mercy's belly and some of the other girls...Ladybug getting big as well, standing with her baby there from last year who is due end of Feb but she's not showing anything yet.

We also are merging herds with a friend who is moving here. SO we'll actually have two more due the week after Mercy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww those Baby Bumps are soooo cute! Now I have to wait 2 weeeks? 😱 All the girls look really Healthy! Hopeing all birthings are easy and all the kidds bouncing around!💓💓💓💓( with long, long ears)😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

2 weeks?!? Lucky!!! I still have 5+ months! 😳

Your girls look beautiful like always. Super excited to see the kids you get!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> 2 weeks?!? Lucky!!! I still have 5+ months! 😳
> 
> Your girls look beautiful like always. Super excited to see the kids you get!


Agreed!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

All them ladies be lookin fine!!!😍😍😍😍


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Awww look at those cute pregnant bellies!! Almost there!


----------



## Jubillee

These have gone by fast, it feels like forever for the February girls haha. Well and still for Ladybug who isn't until end of Jan.


----------



## toth boer goats

How exciting.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Very exciting!! hope all goes well!❤


----------



## Jubillee

9 days left! Mercy is softening up a little in her ligs, they're spreading. She usually kids on her due date or the day after. But she's getting pretty wide and moving around a bit slower. Def not anywhere near kidding right now, her udder gets HUGE and it's barely filling currently. I'm sure we'll have to wait until at least the 20th. We'll be getting her pen ready probably Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Lil Boogie

YAY!!! I get an early kid fix! Lol. I cant wait to see her kids! Do you plan to retain any kids outta her? She is a gorgeous doe❤. Also, do you know how many she's supposed to have?


----------



## Jubillee

I anticipate her having 2. This is her 3F, she had a single first one and twins last year...she's about the same size as she was with the twins.

I'm not retaining any. I have her daughter Lulu from 2019 (blue doe below) and I had her daughter Selah from last year but unfortunately lost her due to pneumonia this year. (brown doe). She makes beautiful kids and a lot of milk. She did 2048# of milk last year as a 2F and has a beautiful and easy to milk udder. SHe is leaving mid-January, since we're getting out of standard Nubians and focusing on mini-Nubians...I needed to move on most of the standards. That will be a process over this year and next as I get the minis I want out of the standards. We'll prob keep 1 or 2 standards that I just can't get rid of for now lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> I anticipate her having 2. This is her 3F, she had a single first one and twins last year...she's about the same size as she was with the twins.
> 
> I'm not retaining any. I have her daughter Lulu from 2019 (blue doe below) and I had her daughter Selah from last year but unfortunately lost her due to pneumonia this year. (brown doe). She makes beautiful kids and a lot of milk. She did 2048# of milk last year as a 2F and has a beautiful and easy to milk udder. SHe is leaving mid-January, since we're getting out of standard Nubians and focusing on mini-Nubians...I needed to move on most of the standards. That will be a process over this year and next as I get the minis I want out of the standards. We'll prob keep 1 or 2 standards that I just can't get rid of for now lol.
> 
> View attachment 217145
> View attachment 217146


Oh how gorgeous! So sorry you lost the one.. If I lived closer I would 100% buy her from you. She is an gorgeous doe! She sounds awesome!


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh how gorgeous! So sorry you lost the one.. If I lived closer I would 100% buy her from you. She is an gorgeous doe! She sounds awesome!


Aww thanks. She has a deposit on her and leaving in January. I just wanted to kid her out before she left as i had reservations on her kids. She really is a good doe. It makes it harder for them to leave. But I need to narrow down our focus and keep numbers low. Feed is really going up. Our alfalfa went up $2 a bale due to gas prices...ugh plus pellets and calf manna went up a bit too. We were buying Dumour brand of calf manna which was like $24, saw the other day it's $27 now. Sheesh. One day I'm going to have enough saved to just go around the feed store and order cheaper from the supplier, at leat the hay...one day hahahaha.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What beautiful girls!! So sorry you lost Selah. I hope Mercy has a smooth delivery to healthy babies!


Jubillee said:


> Aww thanks. She has a deposit on her and leaving in January. I just wanted to kid her out before she left as i had reservations on her kids. She really is a good doe. It makes it harder for them to leave. But I need to narrow down our focus and keep numbers low. Feed is really going up. Our alfalfa went up $2 a bale due to gas prices...ugh plus pellets and calf manna went up a bit too. We were buying Dumour brand of calf manna which was like $24, saw the other day it's $27 now. Sheesh. One day I'm going to have enough saved to just go around the feed store and order cheaper from the supplier, at leat the hay...one day hahahaha.


Oh I hear you on the feed prices going up! It's so ridiculous!! That is one of the reasons I want to transition my herd over to registered goats. At the rate things are going, I'll be bankrupt before I know it with my (mostly) unregistered herd!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Aww thanks. She has a deposit on her and leaving in January. I just wanted to kid her out before she left as i had reservations on her kids. She really is a good doe. It makes it harder for them to leave. But I need to narrow down our focus and keep numbers low. Feed is really going up. Our alfalfa went up $2 a bale due to gas prices...ugh plus pellets and calf manna went up a bit too. We were buying Dumour brand of calf manna which was like $24, saw the other day it's $27 now. Sheesh. One day I'm going to have enough saved to just go around the feed store and order cheaper from the supplier, at leat the hay...one day hahahaha.


Oh I hear ya on the feed and hay.. It does make it harder to let them go, but it is in their best interest. Hope all the girls have easy kidding a and beautiful kids!!❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking great.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wait.....Is Mocha a mini Mancha? Or am I just not seeing her ears?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, don’t get me going on feed my alfalfa pellets went from $12.50 to $17.95 for 50#...Hay up $3. A bale and feed also up $3. It’s insane. I went from $400 to almost $600 a month and that’s without minerals, bedding and meds. Plus they raised the delivery charge by $10 🤬😭☹🥺

oh, I can’t wait till the girls kid. I’m so excited for you. They look wonderful! I’m going to be stalking this thread lol. I only bred two does, Thalia and Sybil, and I’m not positive Sybil took. If she didn’t, so be it. I’m praying Thalia took though. I can’t even send the blood off. I haven’t had a vehicle since Oct 18th. We have to have everything delivered. It’s been a bloody nightmare.


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Wait.....Is Mocha a mini Mancha? Or am I just not seeing her ears?


Mocha has ears, big long airplane ears LOL. She's a mini-Nubian.



GoofyGoat said:


> Geez, don’t get me going on feed my alfalfa pellets went from $12.50 to $17.95 for 50#...Hay up $3. A bale and feed also up $3. It’s insane. I went from $400 to almost $600 a month and that’s without minerals, bedding and meds. Plus they raised the delivery charge by $10 🤬😭☹🥺
> 
> oh, I can’t wait till the girls kid. I’m so excited for you. They look wonderful! I’m going to be stalking this thread lol. I only bred two does, Thalia and Sybil, and I’m not positive Sybil took. If she didn’t, so be it. I’m praying Thalia took though. I can’t even send the blood off. I haven’t had a vehicle since Oct 18th. We have to have everything delivered. It’s been a bloody nightmare.


Good grief. I'm hoping the prices don't go up too much more. It's one of the reasons we switched to minis only as they hold weight on a bit less feed than our huge Nubians and we aren't sacrificing too much milk. 

Ugh on the vehicle. That's insanely hard esp in the rural areas. I guess they raised the delivery charge due to gas prices. It's getting ridiculous all around, sheesh. I hope that resolves soon for you, I know that can be rough. We're having some issues with our car and I'm hoping it's something simple cause IDK what we would do. Praying BOTH your girls took!! You need some baby goat therapy!! Haha


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Mocha has ears, big long airplane ears LOL. She's a mini-Nubian.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. I'm hoping the prices don't go up too much more. It's one of the reasons we switched to minis only as they hold weight on a bit less feed than our huge Nubians and we aren't sacrificing too much milk.
> 
> Ugh on the vehicle. That's insanely hard esp in the rural areas. I guess they raised the delivery charge due to gas prices. It's getting ridiculous all around, sheesh. I hope that resolves soon for you, I know that can be rough. We're having some issues with our car and I'm hoping it's something simple cause IDK what we would do. Praying BOTH your girls took!! You need some baby goat therapy!! Haha


I cant see them very good lol.. She is gorgeous!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, just a week to go! YAY!
I hope you get your car situation resolved, it’s a real bugger not being able to get out. I’m sorry you’re going through it too.
Lets see those hostages Mercy... I wanna see babies 🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

6 days till babies....
Whahoooooooo!
Still stalking, any progress? Ligs loose? Udder growing? 
picture please 😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians

You have some really beautiful animals and udders though I'm surprised at how much milk you get. Where are you located? So what lines are producing that kind of milk and still be that well attached. I am working at adding more milk but I don't get 2 gallons a day from my full-sized girls. I would trade you a little bit of tea placement he'll give me a little bit of that rear udder height. Sigh.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

I'm with you on the busy kidding time though. I have nine due from the third to the 8th of February. From February 3rd to March 21st I have 27 of 29 do the other two are in the middle of April. This should be my last year of breeding this many and then I have to do the hard part I have to call down to those I want to move forward with. That will be the hardest thing I've done.


----------



## Lil Boogie

GoofyGoat said:


> 6 days till babies....
> Whahoooooooo!
> Still stalking, any progress? Ligs loose? Udder growing?
> picture please 😁


"pictures please?" 😂😂😂


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> I cant see them very good lol.. She is gorgeous!


You can see them here. She's one of my favorites...though sometimes it seems the feeling isn't mutual 😅. She will come around after kidding. Her mother was like that...not so trusting then she had babies and came to the milk stand everyday and she now loves me and comes to me in the pen for scratches.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my gosh that face! She is hot stuff and she knows it lol


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> You have some really beautiful animals and udders though I'm surprised at how much milk you get. Where are you located? So what lines are producing that kind of milk and still be that well attached. I am working at adding more milk but I don't get 2 gallons a day from my full-sized girls. I would trade you a little bit of tea placement he'll give me a little bit of that rear udder height. Sigh.


This is the doe that does 2 gallons. Goat Detail: CROW'S DAIRY COMET'S GENESIS - N001840061 (PB Doe)
She is from Six M Galaxy lines which are pretty milk-heavy. However at her previous home, she was WELL fed so she was making a lot of milk. Buf she still produces on minimal input...when they bought her she was underweight and was still making 1/2 gallon a day. Once they got her lots of feed and boosted her weight her milk went up even though they were trying to dry her. 6MG are some of my favorite lines as far as milk. My other girls don't do that amount but are more around the 1.5 gallon mark, the Nubians at least. But they are also younger and haven't gotten to full potential. Mercy has reservations on any doelings already but if she has bucks...they'd be available haha. She had a gorgeous one last year same breeding. Mercy did 10#s the first couple months last year...this will be her third freshening so we shall see what she does. She did a total of 2048# last year as a 2F. I want to bring that into my minis. Both my minis were milkings 6-9# which I think is great for their size. I'm hoping to maintain a gallon a day in the minis with bringing some a bit over that.


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> Oh my gosh that face! She is hot stuff and she knows it lol


She's much chubbier and more fuzzy now since that pic...but she's a mess lol.

These are from just now. Shes somewhere around 80 days bred. Maybe the start of a baby udder haha


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> 6 days till babies....
> Whahoooooooo!
> Still stalking, any progress? Ligs loose? Udder growing?
> picture please 😁


No real change in ligs or udder, maybe a tiny bit of filling. She is standing pretty posty today and tailhead is a bit raised. Kind of standing around. Id say she is in prep stage. Shes only day 144 and last kiddings were 150 and 151. So I dont expect amything until Monday...though early would be cool lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lookin good 🐐🐐🐐😃


----------



## Lil Boogie

Owww someone's gonna have babies soon!!!!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful Mamas! Looking forward to seeing those wee ones! They look so good!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still stalking...🤫😉😁

5 more days....

Lets go Mercy! It’s ok to have them now....you’re in the zone!


----------



## Jubillee

Haha! No go today, ligs have no change other than spreading a wee bit more. I can feel her tailhead good though. No udder change. She's gonna make us wait til Monday I bet. Of course, I looked at the weather and it's raining Sat-Mon...of course it is.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Haha! No go today, ligs have no change other than spreading a wee bit more. I can feel her tailhead good though. No udder change. She's gonna make us wait til Monday I bet. Of course, I looked at the weather and it's raining Sat-Mon...of course it is.


Aprently goats love bad weather 🙂. Although they might not go out in it, they sit in their barn thinking, Ya know what? I'm gonna have me some babies. Very lovely weather to introduce kids to this fine world. Also, temp is just right! 23 degrees!! 🙂

Mercy will not have mercy on you LOL


----------



## Jessica84

Lol yep a good cold storm gets the kids dropping  she looks so dang close though. How many did she have with the last 2 kidding?


----------



## Jubillee

Her FF was a single and last year her 2F was twins. I'm thinking twins again.


----------



## GoofyGoat

4 more days...
However, there’s a big barametric change happening this weekend ....
So, Mercy....have Mercy on all of us anxiously waiting for you to release those hostages.....
get to work 😉😊


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Her FF was a single and last year her 2F was twins. I'm thinking twins again.


Have you already sold all your standard nubian does jubilee ?


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Have you already sold all your standard nubian does jubilee ?


I have Mercy and Belle sold and my buck sold. They haven't left yet. Lulu is going on a lease this next year. Genesis I am leasing so she goes home end of this next year. 

I havent decided on Jacinth and Ladybug yet. I just rebred Jacinth yesterday after she had her misscaraige early last month. I know I want a kid or two out of her. I love Ladybug, I have a kid from her already and will prob keep another this round. I intend to keep a couple of standards to use for my minis. Those will probably be Sunny and Ladybug or Sunny and Lulu. So Jacinth may be for sale after this next kidding...if not it will be the one after. 

The two I do keep may move on later but not for a couple of years.


----------



## Jubillee

Mercy is not having mercy upon us. She IS doing a lot of standing and staring and ligs are faaaaarrrr apart. But alas...tis not baby day. 

Thats alfalfa on her tail. I noticed her tail felt crusty...so maybe shes losing some plug?


----------



## Jubillee

Her udder has lots to go...for reference...this was kidding day last year. Of course it REALLY filled the day before and night before.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> I have Mercy and Belle sold and my buck sold. They haven't left yet. Lulu is going on a lease this next year. Genesis I am leasing so she goes home end of this next year.
> 
> I havent decided on Jacinth and Ladybug yet. I just rebred Jacinth yesterday after she had her misscaraige early last month. I know I want a kid or two out of her. I love Ladybug, I have a kid from her already and will prob keep another this round. I intend to keep a couple of standards to use for my minis. Those will probably be Sunny and Ladybug or Sunny and Lulu. So Jacinth may be for sale after this next kidding...if not it will be the one after.
> 
> The two I do keep may move on later but not for a couple of years.


Is she on your website where i could go look at pics of her?


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Is she on your website where i could go look at pics of her?


Yep. I may need to add more...I can send you additional pics if you like


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Yep. I may need to add more...I can send you additional pics if you like


 i was just on there looking at her her udder is gorgeous.


----------



## Hounddog23

Let me ask you how many more breeding seasons do you think she has in her. Ive never bought one quite her age. My main purpose here is milk. And of course they are all my best buddies lol . I have one other standard nubian one mini nubian amd the rest nigerian dwarfs. Both my bucks are ND


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Let me ask you how many more breeding seasons do you think she has in her. Ive never bought one quite her age. My main purpose here is milk. And of course they are all my best buddies lol . I have one other standard nubian one mini nubian amd the rest nigerian dwarfs. Both my bucks are ND


She's really strong. I have a 13-year old that is strong as can be and I wouldn't hesitate to breed her. Actually I have tried but I think she is cystic and since we're getting out of Nubians, I don't want to have to go find Cystorelin to try it out. I figured she's older, she can be done having babies. Also, Jacinth's breeder told me that she is one that will milk extendedly as well. She peaked at 13# (a little over a gallon and a half). Right now I'm milking her and getting about 4# once a day...BUT she had a single and miscarried so milk didn't come in full.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Three more days Mercy!
I’m waiting.......
LOL😝😉😁


----------



## Jubillee




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just look at those gorgeous girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww They are Beautiful! Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## Jubillee

All the Feb girls are starting to get little bellies! I love seeing the bellies pop!

And I'm pretty sure Bug has 3 again. Based on her size and her udder started filling at like 3 months along.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful group.


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> She's really strong. I have a 13-year old that is strong as can be and I wouldn't hesitate to breed her. Actually I have tried but I think she is cystic and since we're getting out of Nubians, I don't want to have to go find Cystorelin to try it out. I figured she's older, she can be done having babies. Also, Jacinth's breeder told me that she is one that will milk extendedly as well. She peaked at 13# (a little over a gallon and a half). Right now I'm milking her and getting about 4# once a day...BUT she had a single and miscarried so milk didn't come in full.


Wow that is a ton of milk.


Jubillee said:


> She's really strong. I have a 13-year old that is strong as can be and I wouldn't hesitate to breed her. Actually I have tried but I think she is cystic and since we're getting out of Nubians, I don't want to have to go find Cystorelin to try it out. I figured she's older, she can be done having babies. Also, Jacinth's breeder told me that she is one that will milk extendedly as well. She peaked at 13# (a little over a gallon and a half). Right now I'm milking her and getting about 4# once a day...BUT she had a single and miscarried so milk didn't come in full.


So if i would be able to get her bred maybe she would be able to "milk through" ? Instead of yearly breeding just breed her once get her in milk and keep her going? My mini nubian has to be MADE to dry up or she will just keep going.


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Wow that is a ton of milk.
> 
> So if i would be able to get her bred maybe she would be able to "milk through" ? Instead of yearly breeding just breed her once get her in milk and keep her going? My mini nubian has to be MADE to dry up or she will just keep going.


Yes she should. I have a Nubian here, the leased one, she is the same, you have to force her to dry up and I think it took her owner a good 3 months before she fully dried. I kind of like girls like that though haha. Eventually, I want to be at a point where I have them bred like I want, and then keep those girls in milk for longer periods.

I'll know in about 30 days (or 21) if she took this breeding.


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Yes she should. I have a Nubian here, the leased one, she is the same, you have to force her to dry up and I think it took her owner a good 3 months before she fully dried. I kind of like girls like that though haha. Eventually, I want to be at a point where I have them bred like I want, and then keep those girls in milk for longer periods.
> 
> I'll know in about 30 days (or 21) if she took this breeding.


What kinda price range would she be in


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> What kinda price range would she be in


 I'll PM ya!


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> I'll PM ya!


Okie dokie


----------



## Jubillee

Mercy is not looking like she'd be going tomorrow either LOL. No changes in her though she is looking more bony, I can't tell if she's dropping or not...

BUT I got her pen ready just in time for a storm tomorrow LOL.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well if it's going to storm, then maybe there's hope. Maybe she'll pump that udder up faster than you think! 😋


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You better make sure you're prepared....knowing the doe code, tomorrow is a PERFECT day for her to kid - you doubting she will have them and a storm in the forecast....how much better can things get for the doe code? 😋😁


----------



## Jessica84

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You better make sure you're prepared....knowing the doe code, tomorrow is PERFECT day for her to kid - you doubting she will have them tomorrow and a storm in the forecast....how much better can things get for the doe code?


Exactly! Lol the only thing that would add to it is a full moon……are we due for a full moon?? Lol last year mine loved to totally fill at the last minute. So just don’t trust your goats lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Jessica84 said:


> Exactly! Lol the only thing that would add to it is a full moon……are we due for a full moon?? Lol last year mine loved to totally fill at the last minute. So just don’t trust your goats lol


Yep, tomorrow the 18th, is the full moon.


----------



## Jessica84

LMBO! And I was being a smarty pants! I totally just unknowingly jinxed you Jubillee!
I should have looked at the first and started a when will she kid bet lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, tomorrow the 18th, is the full moon.


Omg I forgot about that!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well?
Its stormy, there’s a full moon and ......you have an audience of anxious folks waiting .....

So, Mercy....out with the hostages already! 😉😝


----------



## Jubillee

🤷‍♀️😵😐


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> 🤷‍♀️😵😐
> 
> View attachment 217657
> View attachment 217658


Well her udder looks a little bit fuller....


----------



## Lil Boogie

How them ligs? Are we a yawning moany pony yet?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh so she’s going to take her time having kids today  she better get going while it’s daylight lol


----------



## toth boer goats

She is hanging on just to spite us.


----------



## goatblessings

She's dropped. She's posty. She's driving everyone nuts. Cant wait to see those kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She’s talking to those kids in the first picture...hopefully giving them the what-for pep talk!
Geez girl...get a move on!


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> How them ligs? Are we a yawning moany pony yet?


Far apart ad still strong!! haha. Girl she has been moaning since she was like 2 months bred, she's a drama queen! 😂

It has been nonstop raining for the past 2 hours, yuck. I'll go out and check on her when it dies down. HOPEFULLY we'll see some udder growth...


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> She’s talking to those kids in the first picture...hopefully giving them the what-for pep talk!
> Geez girl...get a move on!


Lol “alright kiddos this is how it’s going to be you three! Diving position, head towards the light and one at a time!” Lol


----------



## Jubillee

toth boer goats said:


> She is hanging on just to spite us.


Showing no mercy!! 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Absolutely No Cannonballs! Or Swan dives,,,and Absolutely No Back flips! Be nice to mama.. lol


----------



## Jubillee

Yes please, no funny business! Though I haven't ever had any trouble with her kids, they listen pretty well haha. 

No change at dinner time tonight, no more udder filling, I compared to a pic from last night and nada. I'm telling you, she's gonna wait til at least Monday.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Far apart ad still strong!! haha. Girl she has been moaning since she was like 2 months bred, she's a drama queen! 😂
> 
> It has been nonstop raining for the past 2 hours, yuck. I'll go out and check on her when it dies down. HOPEFULLY we'll see some udder growth...


Sounds like my Sparrow LOL. She is a drama Lama lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Yes please, no funny business! Though I haven't ever had any trouble with her kids, they listen pretty well haha.
> 
> No change at dinner time tonight, no more udder filling, I compared to a pic from last night and nada. I'm telling you, she's gonna wait til at least Monday.


Maybe she is just making you believe she will hold out! Secretly...she will lose her ligs tonight, get up n down to get them kids jussstttt right, and boom! Tomorrow you go out to feed and bam! She's in labor!!!!! Congrats..... tomorrow you will be a grandma LOL


----------



## Jubillee

Well, that would be ideal LOL. We shall see!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Well, that would be ideal LOL. We shall see!!


You see I'm 100% sure of this....... Maybe....lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Two more days is all the time she is allowed. If she goes overdue, I'm coming over there to have a talk with her LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw come on Mercy....
I think enough is enough, it’s time, Stop bustin’ everyone’s chops and get on with it
We all want to see those kids already!😉🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Jubillee

Well.definetly not today but she might just be preparing for tomorrow morning. She looks more dropped to me, ligs are softer but not kidding soft. Udder doesn't look fuller but it does look like the top is getting wider and a bit more full so I'd anticipate that today it would grow more...if tomorrow is the day. Plus...her and Ladybug are going at it a lot this morning. Bug was blubbering at her and got on her like a buck at one point but they're slamming heads non-stop. 

But this morning she was standing in a puddle of green scours. I gave her GI herbs and digestive oils as well as any worming oils as well as probiotics. She is acting normal and eating so I got to thinking and wondered if she ate some wet alfalfa from the storm yesterday? Would that cause scours?


----------



## GoofyGoat

I wouldn’t think just wet alfalfa would make her scour unless it was contaminated by something else. 
You’ve done everything for her scours, I think it’s a wait and see how she responds.
yep, healthy first then kids!


----------



## Jubillee

Yea I'm not sure. I didnt have time to do a fecal, we had to be somewhere this morning. She looked fine otherwise and if it was a toxin of some sort, the charcoal in the GI herbs should help. She went and ate her pellets and hay so I wasn't overly concerned and thought I could watch her. It seemed digestive to me vs worms or something. 

We will be back in a little while and will see if we are filling that udder and hopefully the scours are done.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hope that drys up fast!


----------



## Hounddog23

Cant wait to see those beautiful kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thought I’d check in to see if Mercy was feeling better.
If she is:
Tell her from me that tomorrow is day 150 and she’d better get with the program! Her admirers need to see those babies she’s hiding!
🐐🐐🐐😁😉😊


----------



## Jessica84

No no we need to tell her we all don’t care when she kids, we are NOT excited to see her babies at all!
If the hay was just freshly wet I don’t think that would cause the scours. My feeders are out in the elements which means if it rains it’s wet and they eat it wet and I’ve never had it cause scours. But if maybe if it has been a little bit since it’s gotten wet maybe she picked up a little bit of a bacteria.


----------



## Jubillee

I'm not sure what caused it. Its firmed up a little but its fairly ploppy. She got another dose of the above. She did have some white opaque goo looking stuff in her tail tonight. However no udder growth. I did tell her "you know what, I dont want to see your stinking babies anyway" after I checked her lol. Her ligs were still there strong. I can feel her tailhead good too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Use that reverse psychology! It supposed to work!🤓😜😂🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yeah! We don't need to see the adorable babies no ways!!!.....😡😡😡😡


----------



## GoofyGoat

Day 150!
Times up......
🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## Jubillee

Haha not according to her! She looks like junk today. (I say that in a loving way lol) It's also cold so she's a bit hunchy. I really think they dropped. Poor thing looks like she hasn't eaten in a while yet she has been chowing down. Not any change in udder ugh! However her ligs are super far apart and much much softer this morning. I can feel all the tailhead and she isnt far from the mushy feel....just that udder. 

Poop is more formed but still not perfect. About to go give her more herbs and get the pen ready again...it got messed up with the storm...sigh.


----------



## GoofyGoat

That’s a very posty lady! Definitely dropped, she’s going to wait till the last minute for her udder to really pop I think. 
will check back but get ready!


----------



## Jubillee

Here's a better pic of her this morning. I promise she isn't starved!! She's a doe that carries a thinner physique vs some of my heftier Nubians. One of the other reasons she is moving...I love the does that stay in condition on air lol.


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> That’s a very posty lady! Definitely dropped, she’s going to wait till the last minute for her udder to really pop I think.
> will check back but get ready!


Well her pen and kidding box is all ready now. I'll check her again around lunchtime. I do recall one of her kiddings those ligs held on until 2 hours before birth. I also think her udder filled that day. I need to go back and lool at previous kidding threads haha...so.glad they are on here!!


----------



## Feira426

Wow, she’s still waiting?! I thought for sure I’d get on here and see kids this morning, haha. Hope her scours clear up and she has a smooth easy kidding!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I thought last year she filled after they were born. She is so posty. She cant move well with that backend all stiff and expanding. I do hope she has them today. While the pen is clean and the weather is decent.


----------



## Jubillee

She walks stiff in the back too...very posty walk


----------



## Jubillee

Well...her FF she filled the day before and ligs left like 2 hours before kidding. 2F last year, she started filling 2 days before...so no clue haha.


----------



## Jessica84

I had one do that a few weeks ago. Absolutely explosive (all over everyone) and it just slowly cleared on its own. I still don’t know what the deal was. Maybe just picked up a little bacteria, or are just a little too much of something, or I think maybe just got a bit stressed with the storm that came threw. Hopefully she keeps firming up on you.
Well you tell her to do what she wants today, no one is looking forward to her getting this over with lol but she does look super close (shhhhh) I think the udders are just about the least reliable thing there is on kidding. Gosh I have had ones that were strutted for days before they kid, ones that have nothing, absolutely nothing and they kid and bam! Full of milk. Bunch of crazy goats.
And no need to explain you don’t starve her  we know you don’t  those dairy girls though it’s amazing what they look like when they drop. I have a jersey cow and yesterday I went out and was like whoa you look extra skinny today! Had to question My son to see if he fed her then it finally hit ohhh that calf is dropping. There’s a huge difference between the dairy and meat breeds of animals


----------



## Jubillee

Just when I figure them out, they throw a wrench into things LOL. When I went out a bit ago, she had def firmed up almost to normal! One less thing to worry about. 

I just wanna see babies dang it!!!!! LOL. It's been too long since I snuggled some!


----------



## Hounddog23

They just love to keep you waiting


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes gonna keep us in Suspence!😎


----------



## Lil Boogie

No change? I'm very happy her massy is clearing up nicely! 

Come gal..... Babies please?.....


----------



## Jubillee

We have roachy stance, we have udder filling, we have ligaments just barely there, we have goo loss...whoo hoo!!!! She's in the kidding pen and I'll go check in a bit!!

I saw some slight udder filling earler around 12 but wasnt fully sure then went out just now and she was laying and I saw much more udder under there. Made her get up and she had that string of goo...she's been groaning and it sounds like a cow moo'ing haha. Girlfriend has been eating almost all day. 

So maybe babies in a few hours or in the morning. I sure hope not overnight...its soooooo cold tonight!!


----------



## Jubillee

Jacinth is in full raging heat (I was suspicious about that last one) and taunting the boys lol. They are in the pen behind the silver gate. She's already been bred today but apparently that wasn't enough. LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Woohooo!! Babies are a comin'!!! I hope everything goes well and all the kids are healthy!!! Can't wait to see the adorable hostages she's been keeping from us for long enough! 😁


----------



## Jessica84

See we gave up on wanting to see those babies lol 
I hope it’s a nice smooth delivery and not in the middle of the night! Rest up while you can my friend because we know she will do her darnedest to have them when you don’t want them to come (tonight)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting! Come on girl! 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Get that Camera ready! Babies with Looooooong ears coming!!!🥰💝


----------



## Feira426

So exciting!!!


----------



## Feira426

Any news?


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> Any news?


Not a lot of progress. Maybe a tiny more bit of udder, and a lot of standing, chewing cud, and moo'ing lol. I really expect in the morning. She's following what she did her FF. Unless she has a single in there and just not really filling, which I guess is possible. I'll check her before bed and will decide if I need to do middle of the night checks.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Not a lot of progress. Maybe a tiny more bit of udder, and a lot of standing, chewing cud, and moo'ing lol. I really expect in the morning. She's following what she did her FF. Unless she has a single in there and just not really filling, which I guess is possible. I'll check her before bed and will decide if I need to do middle of the night checks.


Ohh what's this????? Babies are coming???????!!!!!!!!!! News I thought I'd never hear!!!!😍😍😍


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s about bloody time! Shes looking good, I said she’d fill last minute lol 😉 babies around 10:30 is my guess....🤗🤗🤗🤗🐐🐐🐐😂


----------



## Jubillee

Well, when I was reviewing my older threads, you called her within 30 minutes last time, or maybe her FF, but one of them hahaha.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Any news?


----------



## Feira426

Ooh, I can’t wait!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Any GREAT updates??????


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh so exciting!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## MellonFriend

10:30 has come and gone. Do we have progress???


----------



## Jessica84

MellonFriend said:


> 10:30 has come and gone. Do we have progress???


I don’t know my clock is showing 8:28 lol
Hoping your just catching up on some Zzzzzz’s and she waits until morning


----------



## Jubillee

Just slow udder filling. Her ligs are almost gone...I had to really search for one.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, there’s always 10:30 am....🤫🧐🥴


----------



## Jubillee

I woke up at 4 am and couldnt go back to sleep, felt the need to check her. She had just dropped them and was cleaning them off! They are inside getting warmed up! They have full bellies of colostrum and have been up standing! 

Black doe is Hope (Merciful Hope)
Brown buck is Valor (Merciful Valor)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Congratulations they’re adorable! I love their names too. 
Tell Mercy she did good!😃🐐🐐🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Jubillee




----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww, snuggle buddies 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

😍How wonderful!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Fantastic! Congratulations. But now you make me want kids lol. Soo cute, but I am not ready for the work. I would like to try to kid some out in late November December next year since we seem to have more pleasant weather for Winter anyway.

So what is her registered name or where is your site? I would love to check out the genetics/lines.

Congratulations again


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! How sweet and cute! Congratulations, glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## MellonFriend

So beautiful! I can't believe how big they are! Great job Mercy!


----------



## Hounddog23

Woow gorgeous kids! Congrats ! Always a fun time when babies arrive


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations. But now you make me want kids lol. Soo cute, but I am not ready for the work. I would like to try to kid some out in late November December next year since we seem to have more pleasant weather for Winter anyway.
> 
> So what is her registered name or where is your site? I would love to check out the genetics/lines.
> 
> Congratulations again


Thanks!

Ths is the planned pedigree: Planned Pedigree Print

And more pics and info on my site...both are under my reference page as they're sold (but haven't left yet):





Reference Goats - Kessel Run Dairy Goats


Reference Goats




kesselrundairygoats.com


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> So beautiful! I can't believe how big they are! Great job Mercy!


I'm going to weigh them in a bit. They don't feel too big lol. The buckling def has a much bigger (and prettier IMO) head on him.


----------



## K9Queen

Congratulations!!! They are beautiful  good job Mercy


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ths is the planned pedigree: Planned Pedigree Print
> 
> And more pics and info on my site...both are under my reference page as they're sold (but haven't left yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference Goats - Kessel Run Dairy Goats
> 
> 
> Reference Goats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kesselrundairygoats.com


I should have guessed on the 6m Galaxy. I just don't know how any of that would cross in with my lines and I've worked really hard I'm about to get my second generation as I get 2-year-old and first fresheners and 3-year-old second fresheners. I'm looking forward to seeing what the milk test spring and what I get for linear appraisal. I've worked hard to bring my hair together though so I can't go another direction right now. Keep it tight is what I have always heard so I'm trying to tighten all of my stuff up for the moment. Maybe in the future if I have good consistency I can try introducing some other lines. Windsong is actually not very far from me. She had an Old Goat named Clyde that I liked I visited there a few years ago.


----------



## Jessica84

Yay! She did it! I knew she would (eventually lol) and she did absolutely perfect also.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> View attachment 217886
> View attachment 217887
> View attachment 217888
> View attachment 217889


Sorry Cassandra. I'm gonna have to take them from you. You can't have all the cuteness!!!!!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 Congrats on the adorable twoooo!!!!😍😍❤😍❤😍❤😍❤😍❤😍❤😍


----------



## Jubillee

The little girl is 5lb 6 oz and the boy is 5lb 11oz! They are all legs LOL. I'll get some pics in a little while, they're up and running around haha.


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> I should have guessed on the 6m Galaxy. I just don't know how any of that would cross in with my lines and I've worked really hard I'm about to get my second generation as I get 2-year-old and first fresheners and 3-year-old second fresheners. I'm looking forward to seeing what the milk test spring and what I get for linear appraisal. I've worked hard to bring my hair together though so I can't go another direction right now. Keep it tight is what I have always heard so I'm trying to tighten all of my stuff up for the moment. Maybe in the future if I have good consistency I can try introducing some other lines. Windsong is actually not very far from me. She had an Old Goat named Clyde that I liked I visited there a few years ago.


That's what I'm doing with my minis, tightening up my lines a bit more.


----------



## Feira426

They’re beautiful!! Wow, they look so big! Congrats, and good job Mercy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFUL! And have.my LOOOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGG ears! Beautiful markings and look so healthy! Give Merci a nice big treat for me! Soooo cute!💕💕💕💕💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

YAY!! Congratulations grandma!! 😉🥳 So glad to hear everything went well. Hope and Valor and both stunning! Love both of their names too. 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

Jubillee said:


> I'm going to weigh them in a bit. They don't feel too big lol. The buckling def has a much bigger (and prettier IMO) head on him.


Well, five and change pounds, doesn't sound all that big. It must be all those miles of leg and ear! 😆


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> Well, five and change pounds, doesn't sound all that big. It must be all those miles of leg and ear! 😆


I'm pretty sure thas what it is haha. They have legs for days!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! They're darling! I'm so glad everything has gone well!


----------



## Feira426

How are the babies doing??


----------



## Lil Boogie

How is Mercy?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## Jubillee

Mercy is doing great, the congestion in her udder is going down, she's eating up a storm. Babies have both gotten the hang of the bottle and are bouncy and adorable! Little girl's ears were kinda folded in the womb so we've been working on them. One is good, the other is tending to fold still so I am taping it open. Now that they got the hang of the bottle, they want allllll the milk lol. 

I'll get a new pic of Bug and the other girls, she is about 122 days now. I'm pretty sure she has trips again. The Feb girls are hitting 90 days this weekend and bellies are popping out!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Mercy is doing great, the congestion in her udder is going down, she's eating up a storm. Babies have both gotten the hang of the bottle and are bouncy and adorable! Little girl's ears were kinda folded in the womb so we've been working on them. One is good, the other is tending to fold still so I am taping it open. Now that they got the hang of the bottle, they want allllll the milk lol.
> 
> I'll get a new pic of Bug and the other girls, she is about 122 days now. I'm pretty sure she has trips again. The Feb girls are hitting 90 days this weekend and bellies are popping out!


That's so great to hear! Can't wait to see more pics of everyone!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no I missed the congested udder part. I’m happy it is doing better though. 
So with the folded ears I can help with that! You can use card board and tape it flat OR you can tape the ears under her chin. Get some tap and just put on the ends and then get both ears and place under her chin and a piece of duct tape to hold them down. Kinda hard to explain but if you don’t get what I’m saying I’ll try to explain it better lol I find the card board annoying because you have to cut it to size but I’ve been doing the under the chin thing and it’s worked beautifully!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no I missed the congested udder part. I’m happy it is doing better though.
> So with the folded ears I can help with that! You can use card board and tape it flat OR you can tape the ears under her chin. Get some tap and just put on the ends and then get both ears and place under her chin and a piece of duct tape to hold them down. Kinda hard to explain but if you don’t get what I’m saying I’ll try to explain it better lol I find the card board annoying because you have to cut it to size but I’ve been doing the under the chin thing and it’s worked beautifully!


Apparently I missed it too
..🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no I missed the congested udder part. I’m happy it is doing better though.
> So with the folded ears I can help with that! You can use card board and tape it flat OR you can tape the ears under her chin. Get some tap and just put on the ends and then get both ears and place under her chin and a piece of duct tape to hold them down. Kinda hard to explain but if you don’t get what I’m saying I’ll try to explain it better lol I find the card board annoying because you have to cut it to size but I’ve been doing the under the chin thing and it’s worked beautifully!


Haha earlier I was like, I think I need to pull the ear under her chin and keep it there somehow....LOL. One is fine, the other keeps reverting so that's what I'm about to do. I tried cardboard but she got it off. So I'll just pull both under, just to make sure the other is good and solid and tape them. How long does it usually take?


----------



## Jubillee

Sorry, I prob didn't mention her udder. She gets congestion every kidding. But, each kidding it is less and less. Her udder is already soft and she's inching up in production. 1st kidding it was so hard and I could barely get milk out. Took 4 days of massages and Vit C and peppermint rub. Next kidding it was there but not as bad, took about 3 days to clear. This time maybe half congested and this morning she's soft.

Man I forgot how nice she milked. Milk just falls out. I enjoy milking her.


----------



## Jubillee

Here's the rest of the girls that are due

Ladybug - Jan 22










Lulu - Mar 2










Mocha - Feb 24









Calla - Feb 26









Genesis - Feb 27









Peaches - Feb 22


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Such gorgeous girls!! Hope they all have a smooth kidding to healthy kids!

Btw, love your new avatar pic. 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just look at those beautiful gals! I'm excited to see more cute kids.


----------



## Jessica84

With normal duct tape I usually just wait until it falls off. Last year I had a kinda almost tubed ear and all I had was this gorilla tape. That stuff was sticky!!! So I think I waited about a week and then cut it off. But yes try it! Just under the chin together. I used 3 pieces of tape, a small one on each ear tip and then a third to tape both of them together. They are not thrilled about it and look really stupid but it works lol
Gosh your girls have a little less then a month to go and I swear their udders are bigger then my any day now boers lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad that congestion in her udder is getting less. That is such a pain to deal with.
Your girls look great . Lulu, if course is my favorite, love that Roan pattern. She is sooooo pretty. Cant wait to see what all your girls give you. 💕💝


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Jubillee ......you owe us a few baby picss!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Lil Boogie said:


> @Jubillee ......you owe us a few baby picss!!


With taped ears and everything! 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie

MellonFriend said:


> With taped ears and everything! 😆


Yes!!!🤣😍😍


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> With normal duct tape I usually just wait until it falls off. Last year I had a kinda almost tubed ear and all I had was this gorilla tape. That stuff was sticky!!! So I think I waited about a week and then cut it off. But yes try it! Just under the chin together. I used 3 pieces of tape, a small one on each ear tip and then a third to tape both of them together. They are not thrilled about it and look really stupid but it works lol
> Gosh your girls have a little less then a month to go and I swear their udders are bigger then my any day now boers lol


Only Ladybug has less than. a month...she's had an udder for 3-4 weeks LOL. I'm pretty certain she has trips again. 

The rest are all hitting 90 days this weekend through next week. They JUST started getting a tiny bit of fill to their udders. Nothing to write home about but instead of deflated balloons, they have a little air to them hahaha.


----------



## Jubillee

Well, she had it on for 2 hours. It looked good, then it still tries to revert occasionally. Right now it looks normal. I'm taping her up tonight and leaving all night again. She looked hilarious, I'll get a pic when I do it tonight.

I took these earlier today. You can see it's her left ear, it wants to fold LOL. It was worse, she will look over the tub they stay in and it's folded in half and stickling out all crazy.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Well, she had it on for 2 hours. It looked good, then it still tries to revert occasionally. Right now it looks normal. I'm taping her up tonight and leaving all night again. She looked hilarious, I'll get a pic when I do it tonight.
> 
> I took these earlier today. You can see it's her left ear, it wants to fold LOL. It was worse, she will look over the tub they stay in and it's folded in half and stickling out all crazy.
> 
> View attachment 218110
> View attachment 218111
> View attachment 218112
> View attachment 218113
> View attachment 218114


Omg they are ADORABLE!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those 2 are preciouse! Just love them! Sooooo cute!💝💕💝💕


----------



## Jessica84

Oh what a little snot lol she’s going to be trooouuubbbllleeee!! Lol gosh they are so adorable!


----------



## Jubillee

Here you go...my wanna-be lamancha LOL. She shakes and shakes that head lol. Dont mind me...I am exhausted today lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Here you go...my wanna-be lamancha LOL. She shakes and shakes that head lol. Dont mind me...I am exhausted today lol.


Oh how fancy!..... Lol. She is adorable as a mancha LOL


----------



## Jessica84

Lol good job. It took awhile for mine not to be annoyed with it but they were never smart enough to get it off like yours is! 
She does look like a lamancha though doesn’t she lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh shes even CUTE as a fake lamacha! Poor baby! Lol 💝💕💝💕


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe so cutie! I love their excessive legs!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Update on them all?


----------



## Jubillee

Everyone is doing great! Babies had their horns done yesterday and moved outside. The Feb girls are getting bigger by the day. I love seeing bellies start popping out! Feels like it's going to be a looong wait ahhhh. Bug is still the same...laying around moaning lol. She's got 26 days left! Seems so long but I'm sure it will fly by.

We have been busy finishing refenceing new pens and trying to clean up thick built uo hay. So gross. We gave up on that and a friend with a tractor is coming Tuesday to scrape it...phew. Man we need a tractor lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Everyone is doing great! Babies had their horns done yesterday and moved outside. The Feb girls are getting bigger by the day. I love seeing bellies start popping out! Feels like it's going to be a looong wait ahhhh. Bug is still the same...laying around moaning lol. She's got 26 days left! Seems so long but I'm sure it will fly by.
> 
> We have been busy finishing refenceing new pens and trying to clean up thick built uo hay. So gross. We gave up on that and a friend with a tractor is coming Tuesday to scrape it...phew. Man we need a tractor lol.
> 
> View attachment 218310
> View attachment 218312


Great to hear! I feel ya on the tractor part....we have one but it killed itself and now won't start lol.......


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Great to hear! I feel ya on the tractor part....we have one but it killed itself and now won't start lol.......


Oh no!! Thats tragic. We pay a friend to come do tractor work on occasion and man...he works so fast and I'm like phew...if we had one, I'd never want to be without haha.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Oh no!! Thats tragic. We pay a friend to come do tractor work on occasion and man...he works so fast and I'm like phew...if we had one, I'd never want to be without haha.


Well it's good you at least have a friend with one!!! We are currently stuck without lol......


----------



## Feira426

They’re so cute!! Oh my goodness. Love the face on the doeling. ❤❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Who's due next? Ladybug?


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Who's due next? Ladybug?


Yep...23 days! Gonna be so long lol. Then 4 weeks after that for the rest of the bunch who are all due within 1 week. Nothing much happening with her, just a lot of beached whale laying around look happening haha. Her udder has been picking up more though.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh the two kids you have are going to be so very spoiled rotten by the time they have to share you! 23 days IS going to take forever! But you have a month and 23 days to get extra sleep, make sure you take advantage of that lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...take naps...get all your kidding supplies packed and ready to use. Have a plan for snacks. Towels, and heaters. That helps the waiting go by faster! Oh and post pictures for All of us to see her progress🤣


----------



## Jubillee

Well little girl is leaving the 9th. The buckling is staying until he is weaned. He's kind of dingy...ugh. I thought the girl would be hard to get on the lambar, nope she did it instantly and has been using it great. He will get on and suck on it but only bring milk up an inch or so...it's weird. It's not the bucket cause sister can get on the same one and bring up milk. He also doesn't get on the bottle right still sometimes. I have to hold him back and get him on and then he is good. He tries to rush me LOL. They're cute though and already being spoiled, my daughters take them into the big pen with the girls and run around with them and they love it. Here's the stinkers from this morning.










And here is Bug (and Peachy in the back haha). She's looking pretty large and in charge. She wouldn't leave me be this morning, wanted her head itched so bad. I'm so anxious and ready for her babies. I'm even more so anxious for the last group. Def have to find things to bide the time hahaha. My kidding box is already ready...booo. Mocha is starting the teensiest udder now, that is super exciting. And Mercy...ugh she's so thin. I've been picking up her feed and adding more fat too. She leaves on the 6th.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Well little girl is leaving the 9th. The buckling is staying until he is weaned. He's kind of dingy...ugh. I thought the girl would be hard to get on the lambar, nope she did it instantly and has been using it great. He will get on and suck on it but only bring milk up an inch or so...it's weird. It's not the bucket cause sister can get on the same one and bring up milk. He also doesn't get on the bottle right still sometimes. I have to hold him back and get him on and then he is good. He tries to rush me LOL. They're cute though and already being spoiled, my daughters take them into the big pen with the girls and run around with them and they love it. Here's the stinkers from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 218631
> 
> 
> And here is Bug (and Peachy in the back haha). She's looking pretty large and in charge. She wouldn't leave me be this morning, wanted her head itched so bad. I'm so anxious and ready for her babies. I'm even more so anxious for the last group. Def have to find things to bide the time hahaha. My kidding box is already ready...booo. Mocha is starting the teensiest udder now, that is super exciting. And Mercy...ugh she's so thin. I've been picking up her feed and adding more fat too. She leaves on the 6th.
> 
> View attachment 218632
> 
> 
> View attachment 218634


Why do they have to frustrat us lol....

Peach is so beautiful! Ms bug, too lol. Nice Lil udder going on there!


----------



## Goatastic43

He might be dingy, but he’s awful cute!!  Can’t wait to see the other kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful Buckling! They can get by with being dumb, cause us Mamas will do more for them that way!😂🤣
Beautiful Does and soooooo ready to see more loooooooong ears🙃💕


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ooh getting close for Ladybug! I just love how crisp her pattern is. I'm excited to see her kids


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Why do they have to frustrat us lol....
> 
> Peach is so beautiful! Ms bug, too lol. Nice Lil udder going on there!


Peach is my baby! She was our first and she will never leave here if I can help it!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Peach is my baby! She was our first and she will never leave here if I can help it!


She is absolutely an amazing looking doe!! Is she a F1?


----------



## Jubillee

Yep. She is a 50/50. This is her all dolled up. She has kinda let herself go lately...you know, gained some weight...grew out her hair...grew a beard...laid in some mud...

But I still lover her beard and all lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Yep. She is a 50/50. This is her all dolled up. She has kinda let herself go lately...you know, gained some weight...grew out her hair...grew a beard...laid in some mud...
> 
> But I still lover her beard and all lol
> 
> View attachment 218707


Haha 😆😆. She is gorgeous! Anyone would love to have that doe! I know I would 😁. Is she home bred, Or?

Next year I really want to breed one doe for minis. I'll have Salem, Annie, Mocha and Nova to choose from if I did breed one for minis. If I did, I'd pick the best candidate for it. What do you personally look for when breeding a standard doe for mini kids?


----------



## Jubillee

No, we bought her as a yearling milker! I have her son though. 

Well...I breed for milk so I try to have the best udder I can in the Nubian parent. And then of course the best conformation. Each persons goals will be a little different too.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> No, we bought her as a yearling milker! I have her son though.
> 
> Well...I breed for milk so I try to have the best udder I can in the Nubian parent. And then of course the best conformation. Each persons goals will be a little different too.


My main focus is on milk, but, good conformation is a bonus lol


----------



## Jubillee

Ladybug is down to 16 days!! So ready for more babies...trying to keep myself busy passing the time lol. 

Tried to get pics of girls today abd they wouldnt leave me alone. I did get a pic of Mocha's teeny FF baby udder staring! She's not due until Feb 24 but the last few days it's started to develop! 

And a couple of the babies. Hope leaves on Sunday and her brother probably within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh the dairy sure throw me for a loop. I would say a week if she was a boer lol gosh she’s going to be so full in 16 days


----------



## Jubillee

Oh yea, she's barely a bit smaller than last year when she was a FF.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Looking good! I love FF udders. The 2F udders are really fun too since they change so much but its so exciting to get the first glimpses of the FFers.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ladybug, can't wait to see that udder in milk!!! Also, Mochas Lil udder bump is adorable!! Ahh, when I first see a little udder bump, I check it almost everyday to see if it's any bigger lol.. we now have a Mocha too!! She's not a mini BUT, she is Registered Nubian! So it counts lol!!


----------



## Jubillee

Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good! I love FF udders. The 2F udders are really fun too since they change so much but its so exciting to get the first glimpses of the FFers.


Thanks! Ladybug is Mocha's dam too so it will be interesting to see how she improved over her.


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> Ladybug, can't wait to see that udder in milk!!! Also, Mochas Lil udder bump is adorable!! Ahh, when I first see a little udder bump, I check it almost everyday to see if it's any bigger lol.. we now have a Mocha too!! She's not a mini BUT, she is Registered Nubian! So it counts lol!!


Me too! I'm always checking and watching it grow LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oooh Ladybug, you're getting close!! Can't wait to see the adorable hostages she's cooking! 😁

Awww, I love the little udder Mocha has started! It's so cute! Can't wait to see what it looks like once full! 😍

Mercy's kids are getting so big!! They look like giants for their age compared to my Nigie kids lol!!


----------



## Hounddog23

Gorgeous does


----------



## Jubillee

I weighed them yesterday (the babies) and they were 12 and 13lbs! 2 weeks old now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. They are getting big quickly. So cute! I still love their long ears & long legs!💕💝


----------



## Jubillee

Here are some update pics of the girls. The Feb girls are all.100-105 days today. Ladybug is 2 weeks from today!! Bellies are startimg to fill out .


----------



## K9Queen

They’re all looking good! I just love Ladybug  I can’t wait to see what she has


----------



## Rancho Draco

Looking good! I'm so excited to see Ladybug's kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFUL!💝💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Look at all those lovely preggo ladies!! They look amazing! 🤩


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking great.


----------



## Feira426

So exciting!! Peachy and Ladybug are both looking just so cute!!!


----------



## Jubillee

I'll have to get a pic of Bug later this week...her udder filled more. She's now at the size she was while milking her last year as a FF and still has under two weeks to go!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> I'll have to get a pic of Bug later this week...her udder filled more. She's now at the size she was while milking her last year as a FF and still has under two weeks to go!


Oh isn't that exciting!?!!😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they ALL look so good! Its getting close!😳😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

You’re almost there! 
The girls look great....😁🥰


----------



## Jessica84

So so very close!!! Everyone looks so beautifully pregnant


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jubillee

So today was heat day for Jacinth whom I re-bred (after her miscarriage) 21 days ago...she wasn't hussying it up at the fence today so I am thinking she is bred again!! I bred her to my mini buck Jake in hopes of keeping a doeling from her. (pleeease Jacinth give me a doe!!)


----------



## Lil Boogie

We need new pic🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay, Jacinth!! I hope she give you an absolutely gorgeous and correct little doeling!! 🥰 🎀


----------



## MellonFriend

Fingers crossed for a girl or two (or three😁)!


----------



## Jubillee

I'll see if I can get pics tomorrow. Bug will be 11 days!! She's being a moody brat though. I try to pet her (and sneak a feel of ligs) and she yells at me and runs off...of course, unless I have cookies then she is trying to tackle me 🙄 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

They can be like that lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well take the whole box of cookies& get us some new pictures! Please! 🙃😉 And tell Jacinth...twin doelings please! Perfect confirmation & sweethearts! 🥰😍


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep, take lots of bribes...we want pictures 😉😊😆


----------



## Jubillee

11 days left for Bug. Im so ready to see who she is hiding! Calla there tonher left and Bug's fat baby Mocha to the right with babies of her own!

And a pic of Mercy's boy. The girl left Sunday and Mercy left Thursday. He leaves next week...so Bug needs to give me my little girl lol


----------



## Hounddog23

Those girls were just a moanin and groanin yesterday lol hilarious.


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Those girls were just a moanin and groanin yesterday lol hilarious.


haha yea they were...Oh Lulu! I can't imagine her moans once she if actually big pregnant lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Hounddog23

Your gonna hear her from the house! Lmao


----------



## Feira426

Any news?


----------



## Jubillee

9 days left! Not a change at all lol. Still has ligs pretty good though she does not like me to feel them haha. Last year she went on her due date so I'm anticipating the same which will be next weekend. 

I'm super anxious to see the kids from Feb though, feels so far away...sigh.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Last year she went on her due date so I'm anticipating the same which will be next weekend


That's what I thought about Sparrow....... Her due date was the 16th, yet she kidded 4 days early lol. Good luck with your beautiful ladybug!


----------



## Jubillee

I mean, if she wants to go early ya know...I don't really have a problem with that 😂 Ohhh let me go check the weather this week for the worst day, that will be the day LOL

Ohhh I must go check the thread!! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> I mean, if she wants to go early ya know...I don't really have a problem with that 😂 Ohhh let me go check the weather this week for the worst day, that will be the day LOL
> 
> Ohhh I must go check the thread!! Congrats!


Doe code says the worst day to humans is the best day for the doe!😁😁😁

And okay! Tell me what you think of my new doeling when you see her!😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Why sure...you got crudey weather, you get kids. Especially if its raining, cold, late at night, and she puts her back end in the back dirty corner! Just so you cant see, have to be on your knees in the mud, holding a flashlight!😁😳😱


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Why sure...you got crudey weather, you get kids. Especially if its raining, cold, late at night, and she puts her back end in the back dirty corner! Just so you cant see, have to be on your knees in the mud, holding a flashlight!😁😳😱


Were you spying on me last year??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jubillee ...no maam😇....not me. I just was explaining my "normal" kidding!😜


----------



## Jubillee

So, according to this, I say Thurs or Fri, in the wee hours of the morning, when it's near freezing...last year she had them at 7:00am when it was about low 30s......yep sounds about right.


----------



## GoofyGoat

At least she’s not due tomorrow when it’s supposed to be frigid! They’re saying cold, and snow in East Texas🥶


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..we have high chances of wintry mix Saturday...thats a nice way of saying..rain turning to ice, freeze everything!🥶 Oh and did I mention, weve been in the 60s all this past week? Oh yea! 😖


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> At least she’s not due tomorrow when it’s supposed to be frigid! They’re saying cold, and snow in East Texas🥶


How far east? We are considered deep east...my kids would go nuts if they saw some snow LOL


----------



## Jubillee

She's looking like she's dropping a bit maybe? Not holding my breath on anything. I got a quick feel of ligs ( I have to be insanely quick as she runs) and they were softer but there still. You can see her spine more all of the sudden.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> How far east? We are considered deep east...my kids would go nuts if they saw some snow LOL


Our weather guy shows it dropping along the eastern border of Texas pretty far south....it’s moving East at a good clip and it’s gonna be COLD 🥶😱


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> Our weather guy shows it dropping along the eastern border of Texas pretty far south....it’s moving East at a good clip and it’s gonna be COLD 🥶😱


Huh, I will have to go check the wether site shortly!


----------



## Jubillee

Well...no snow for us. That's a good thing for me, my kids, they don't think so. Ummmm but it's gonna be coolllllldddddd. So ready for March...nice weather and green growth everywhere. These gray skies and brown everywhere....blllaaaahhhhh


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jubillee said:


> Huh, I will have to go check the wether site shortly!


I love how us goat people are so used to spelling "wether" that sometimes we'll get mixed up with what weather/wether/whether we should use. Non goat people are lucky....they only have two kinds of "weather" (whether). 😉😋😅


----------



## Jubillee

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I love how us goat people are so used to spelling "wether" that sometimes we'll get mixed up with what weather/wether/whether we should use. Non goat people are lucky....they only have two kinds of "weather" (whether). 😉😋😅


🤭 😂 Totally missed that one!!!!

I do that with the plural of doe. I'll be reading and see "she does do that" and read doe(s) in my head 😂


----------



## Jubillee

For all you know there is a site where wethers tell the weather so 😝🤪


----------



## Rancho Draco

Jubillee said:


> 🤭 😂 Totally missed that one!!!!
> 
> I do that with the plural of doe. I'll be reading and see "she does do that" and read doe(s) in my head 😂


I do the same thing and get super confused sometimes! Especially if the sentence is along the lines of "one of my does does this..." 😆


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> So, according to this, I say Thurs or Fri, in the wee hours of the morning, when it's near freezing...last year she had them at 7:00am when it was about low 30s......yep sounds about right.
> 
> View attachment 219893


Just be glad you're not the other lady she's talking about 40 below zero yesterday


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> Just be glad you're not the other lady she's talking about 40 below zero yesterday


Oh I am. This texas girl can't handle that. That's why I live here!!


----------



## Jubillee

Day 143...getting in that final stretch now! Thankfully I have lots to keep me busy this week as I wait. I was taking pics this morning and she gave me the crazy eye..."Stop taking pics of me!!" lol.










But I think she is slowly dropping. Her spine is starting to poke up and she's hollowing a little. Ligs were still the same. She isn't posty here, just tucked her legs up as she was on alert...my daughter was in the barn and she wanted breakfast.










And here is Genesis just cause...I just love this girl...can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## Feira426

Genesis has such a straight back!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Getting so close! It's good to be busy the last week or so otherwise the wait is agonizing!

Genesis is beautiful 😍.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My goodness..both Ladybug & Genesis ate BEAUTIFUL! You are doing Great with your girls! Sooo pretty!🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Goatastic43

That face she made you!  The sass! She’s looking really close!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw she’s almost there 😁 yay!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jubillee

Sooooo the husband and I had been working on the garden all morning and early afternoon. We went to the pens to start setting posts on the fencong we are finishing. While he was gathering stuff...I went to love on girls. Weeeelllll I noticed. Bugs udder had grown significantly. I dont know if this is the before labor growing or just more filling. We shall see in the morning. The side pic looks like her ligs are starting to hollow and she's hollowing more at the loin. 

Left today and right....ehh 2 days ago?


----------



## Goatastic43

Wowsie! That’s a big growth! Maybe I’m crazy, but kinda looks like she dropped a little too? Definitely getting close!


----------



## Jubillee

I think so too maybe....


----------



## Feira426

Ooh!!! So tonight’s the night, maybe??


----------



## Jubillee

I'm not thinking tonight but maybe tomorrow? Hopefully not early AM lol. I just went and checked on her and she was stuffing her face with hay. It looks a bit more fuller. I tried to check ligs and felt them still but I cant get a good feel. Everytime she stopped moving though she got a bit posty...even my husband noticed and he doesn't really notice those things.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow that is a lot of filling! Can't wait to see babies! Not until tomorrow though, no nighttime babies Ladybug


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok bug! Let’s see those cuties you’ve been hiding! Yay, finally you’re about there! 😃🤗🤗 You’ll be so spoiled after you pop them out...excting!


----------



## Jubillee

Well...still not sure if it's today 🤷‍♀️

She does look more sunken and it walking a bit stiff...standing all roached (and not from the cold). I felt ligs there...not super hard but not really soft. Udder maybe looks a teeny bit bigger. It's hard to judge when it's cold out...the hair pricks up and it kinda shrinks a little it seems lol. Tail kinda off to the side somewhat...her vuvlva does seem to jiggle when she walks and is fairly swollen...but IDK. 

I'll be checking every couple hours or so to see if there is any change.


----------



## Jubillee




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

She is definitely looking more posty, and that udder looks good. So exciting!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yahoo! Posty, tail off center, full udder....kiddos soon!


----------



## Jubillee

Well...I think we are def in labor. I sat with her a bit just now. She wont lay down...has the wild eye staring look. Wont let me touch her. Udder is pretty full a d she is sunk a bit more. She just stands around, groans, acts restless. Tail laying to the side.


----------



## Feira426

Whoo! It’s go time!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Woohoo 🎉


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY, happy kidding.


----------



## K.B.

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh yeah we defiantly have babies coming! Good luck! I can’t wait to see what long ears and legs she has!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Go Bug! 🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Lucky!😆

Can't wait to see the little ladybuglets!


----------



## Jubillee

She is pretty licky now...breathing hard...refuses to lay down. She dod once and was up within a minute. Teeth grinding and staring and moaning. Her teats also have filled a LOT just in the hour I have been with her.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Exciting! Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## K9Queen

Yay! Happy kidding


----------



## Jubillee

Pretty sure this is gonna be an all-nighter...or very early in the AM again. Last year she had them at 6:30-7am. She is still filling. I sit with her about 30 minutes watching then come in for an hour. Last hour I was in, she had filled a bit more, teats filling and getting tight. I _think_ her ligs are barely there now.


----------



## Feira426

Oh boy!! Best of luck - hope you get to rest a little.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Good luck! It sounds like this is prime time to get a nap in 😴


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Feira426

Ladybug! Bella beat you to it! Lol. What are you waiting for?

How’s she doing?? I’m so excited to see her kids.


----------



## Jubillee

Still hanging in there. Teats are super filled and tight and shiny. Just checked 15 minutes ago and she had a little white goo. Going back out in an hour or so as she was just standing and chewing cud. 

But ya know, seems Bella had a little goo and had babies 2 minutes later lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Ladybug! Lets see those darlings! 💝🤩❤


----------



## Jubillee

Well...just standing in the corner. No more goo. Im gonna take a 2 hour nap and go check again.


----------



## Feira426

Dang, I was hoping she might have them before I went to bed. I guess not. I mean, I could stay up a little bit later I guess, and give her one more chance.... Lol. Just kidding - I surrender. I'm too tired. Best of luck!!! Maybe you'll have pics up of (two?) gorgeous baby Bugs when I come back in the morning! Hmm.... boy and a girl is my guess.


----------



## K9Queen

How’s Ladybug doing this morning? Hopefully she didn’t keep you up all night.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s miss bug doing this morning? I was hoping to see she’s had them...well, if not today’s the day,


----------



## Jubillee

OMGosh...I should have just slept and got up at 5 like I wanted LOL. I was out there every 2 hours, would sit a bit with her then I was too cold. I got like 2 hours sleep lol. I came in at 5 after my last check and just sat and got warm. Went out again at 6, walked up, she had a baby on the ground! Was getting my gloves on and a towel and she pushes another out! Ok...go to clean his face, turn around and there is ANOTHER baby on the ground that she'd just dropped, I didn't even hear it LOL. All three born within 2-3 minutes! 2 bucks and 1 doe! They are so stinking cute! These babies are so thick and wide! I'm excited!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They're darling! I love their sweet faces.


----------



## K9Queen

They are beautiful! Sounds like she was a rockstar


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well aren't they just the cutest little things! They sure are chunky. I can't remember if you have said before but are you planning on retaining any of them?


----------



## Jessica84

I hate it when they do that! But I’m thinking they were well worth the trickery lol a huge congrats! Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Feira426

Oh my gosh, beautiful!!! Wow, three - and such variety with their colors! I know that’s less important but it’s still fun lol.

They’re Camembert’s, right? Is Bug the only one you bred to him? They’re soooo cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww yay! Congratulations! Their adorable! ️Sounds like she pulled a doe-code on you. Now go get some rest!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Way to go Miss Bug! They’re stunning...well worth the wait🤗😊😉😁


----------



## Jubillee

Rancho Draco said:


> Well aren't they just the cutest little things! They sure are chunky. I can't remember if you have said before but are you planning on retaining any of them?


I was intending to retain a doeling. I am considering the spotted bucking (why oh why...I LOVE black and tan) depending on Bug's udder in the coming weeks. I'm going to take some time to think and watch them unfold. But he is SO wide. All of them are really. I bred them to a buck that puts serious width on his kids and Bug is pretty wide herself. I need to go weigh them, they're all pretty solid! AlsoBug is a G6S carrier so I have to test them first as I don't want to keep anymore carriers...so that will determine who I keep.



Feira426 said:


> Oh my gosh, beautiful!!! Wow, three - and such variety with their colors! I know that’s less important but it’s still fun lol.
> 
> They’re Camembert’s, right? Is Bug the only one you bred to him? They’re soooo cute!


They are! I'm thrilled with them! I had Jacinth bred to him but she aborted in her last month.


----------



## Jubillee




----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Oh my! So cute. Those ears!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Really cute, congrats.


----------



## Feira426

Awwwwww!

Which is the doeling? They’re all just SO cute!


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> Awwwwww!
> 
> Which is the doeling? They’re all just SO cute!


The last 3 pics. She has the longer ears and one has the big brown patch.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats!! The are all absolutely stunning!! Glad everyone is doing well. It's a good thing I don't live closer to you.... otherwise, I'd be soooo tempted to buy one of those adorable babies from you! 😍💕


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Oh my goodness. They're so cute it hurts! Congratulations!

What is G6S?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my goodness they are SO gorgeous! Congratulations! Way to go Bug!!!


----------



## double j

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Feira426

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! The are all absolutely stunning!! Glad everyone is doing well. It's a good thing I don't live closer to you.... otherwise, I'd be soooo tempted to buy one of those adorable babies from you! 😍💕


Man. I DO live (relatively) close to them, hahaha. But I’m holding out for a Peach kid!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Feira426 said:


> Man. I DO live (relatively) close to them, hahaha. But I’m holding out for a Peach kid!!


Oh shoot lol! 😂 

It will DEFINITELY be worth waiting for a Peach kid though! Her udder is absolutely fabulous!! 🤩


----------



## Jubillee

Chanceosunshine said:


> Oh my goodness. They're so cute it hurts! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> What is G6S?


Thank you! In Nubians it's a genetic disorder that can cause a fatal failure to thrive issue. It's only an issueif two carriers are bred and even then one-quarter of the kids could be "affected" and then they would be the one with the issue. You have NORMAL animals which do not have the mutated gene, then CARRIERS which get 1 copy from 1 parent, and AFFECTED who get a copy from each parent. I generally run a NORMAL herd, but I bought Ladybug knowing she was a carrier because of her genetics. If managed, there is no worries. Managed meaning getting kids tested and addressing the status when selling. I intend to weather all carrier bucks. Not quite sure what I'll do with carrier does. Last year she had 2 does and a buck. Both girls were normal and I didn't test the buck I wethered him. This is only in Nubian and Nubian mixed breeds and only affects breeding Nubian/Nubain mixes together.


Feira426 said:


> Man. I DO live (relatively) close to them, hahaha. But I’m holding out for a Peach kid!!


Hahaha! We shall see what Peachy gives. She's the next one up! 35 more days!! She's getting pretty pudgy. I'd bet trips again but maybe she'll add another in LOL. Last year was trip bucks so maybe it won't be a repeat again!


----------



## Hounddog23

Hoping you get a successful kidding with healthy kids!! Stay warm


----------



## Chanceosunshine

@Jubillee, thank you. Is it exclusive to Nubians? Is that something that should be tested for normally?
You gave a very good explanation. It’s really interesting and also interesting in how it’s managed. 
The link you shared is for a recipe, which is appreciated (gotta love Farmhouse on Boone!), but if you’d like to share the other link I’d be very interested.
Thank you!


----------



## Jubillee

Chanceosunshine said:


> @Jubillee, thank you. Is it exclusive to Nubians? Is that something that should be tested for normally?
> You gave a very good explanation. It’s really interesting and also interesting in how it’s managed.
> The link you shared is for a recipe, which is appreciated (gotta love Farmhouse on Boone!), but if you’d like to share the other link I’d be very interested.
> Thank you!


Hahah I see the quotes messed up and dang multitasking on 2 hours sleep lol. Here ya go! Nubian Genetic Defect G-6-S (Mucopolysaccharidosis IIID)


Yes only Nubians. You buy from tested parents. If all are normal, you don't need to test. A kid from two normal parents is considered normal by parentage and you have no issues from that kid whatsoever.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Jubillee said:


> Hahah I see the quotes messed up and dang multitasking on 2 hours sleep lol. Here ya go! Nubian Genetic Defect G-6-S (Mucopolysaccharidosis IIID)
> 
> 
> Yes only Nubians. You buy from tested parents. If all are normal, you don't need to test. A kid from two normal parents is considered normal by parentage and you have no issues from that kid whatsoever.


Thank you! I appreciate the link. I may even make the recipe. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww those trips are amazing💓❤💝! Ladybug has outdone herself! Soooo precious! Congrats!🥰


----------



## Jubillee

Chanceosunshine said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the link. I may even make the recipe. Lol


We made it for dinner tonight, it was pretty good! Lol


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww those trips are amazing💓❤💝! Ladybug has outdone herself! Soooo precious! Congrats!🥰


She is such a good mama too! She loves her babies, it's so fun watching her with them


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh man! Those are some good looking kids, and I LOVE those ears!


----------



## Jubillee

I love the super long pendulous ears, but these in between ones we get while we are making it to that point are really fun lol.


----------



## Hounddog23

Oh wow you got some beautiful kids there. Yay glad all is well with them beautiful!!!!😍


----------



## Jubillee

Alright, our last set of girls officially have 30-36 days left!! I don't have Lulu picutured she went to my very good friend's house (where Genesis comes from) and I'll be going over there when she kids and will be bringing her babies back when weaned. Also a few more of the babies! Bellies are getting big! Oh and Jacinth is confirmed re-bred and due end of May!

Peachy










Calla











Mocha (Bug's baby from last year)










Wee udder









Genesis











Blackhawk










Koda










Olive


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful goats! And also some very nice photography. I love the baby names


----------



## Hounddog23

Yaaaay so exciting!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I love your babies' names! 

All the preggos and kids are looking great!


----------



## Jubillee

I keep looking at the black buckling and thinking I can keep him lol. He is built like his sire, so wide and nice. But those ears LOL. We shall see after next month when all the kids are here and he has grown a bit. All are really wide, he just has that...presence.

Miss Olive, though is staying.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oww that's all very excited!


----------



## Jubillee

These are their full names

Kessel Run BC Blackhawk - "Hawk" (...cause he is black, and has helicopter ears)
Kessel Run BC Nekoda Returns - "Koda" (spotted buck...in Ezra, Nekoda is one of the Levites returning back to Israel. The name means distinguished and the root word it comes from means speckled, marked with little spots; of sheep and goats)
Kessel Run BC Wild Olive - "Olive"


----------



## Feira426

Koda is my favorite! What a little cutie.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Love em!!! I am SO excited to see peachys babies!!


----------



## Jubillee

I'm actually super excited to see each one of these breedings this year! Hoping for some great kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @Jubillee ..those amazing ears....Hawk is amazing. Love the spots on the other 2. (Dapples are my fav) All are beautiful. I can see a major change over the years! All great improvements!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very cute.


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww @Jubillee ..those amazing ears....Hawk is amazing. Love the spots on the other 2. (Dapples are my fav) All are beautiful. I can see a major change over the years! All great improvements!


Aww thank you! Sometimes I wonder if I've made progress lol. I've changed direction a few times...if only I knew what I wanted back then hahaha.


----------



## Jubillee

So this little lady is coming to us, probably in May. The breeder I sent Jake to and brought Camembert back from, used Jake on one of her very nice Nubians with a very lovely udder. It should cross well with Jake udders(Peaches). So that doe had 2 doelings and the breeder is keeping one and I'm keeping the other. She did a bakery/pastry theme this year for her kid and so I asked to name her Brioche.










We're also working out another one coming, same dam as this girl but different sire. Her name is Margarita and she is gorgeous. She will be bred to Camembert's son to kid out here sometime in July probably and will be a 2nd freshener. I'll be keeping either a buck or doe from her and the breeder will get a doe. It's a repeat breeding from last year that produced a fantastic doe kid. Pic is from her FF with a single.











These will be the only two I'm bringing in for a looooong time most likely. Other than an outcross buck if I can find or breed one. Both of these girls are minis, but they are higher percentage so they're a bit bigger than some.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow! Live Brioche ,shes a doll. And my oh my on Margarita! I love the dapples!💞💖💗 its going to get coloful!!💞💖💗


----------



## Jessica84

Awww peachy looks like my daughters first doe Dutches. And just like that your peachy has become my favorite


----------



## Rancho Draco

Those are some beautiful gals and those teats are giant for a FF.


----------



## Jubillee

Rancho Draco said:


> Those are some beautiful gals and those teats are giant for a FF.


My girl Lulu had some fabulous large teats for her FF too. I'm hoping this year they stay the same and not get bigger. They were the teensiest bit too long if I was nit picky, but perfect or handmilking.


----------



## Feira426

Brioche is so cute!!! And Margarita is magnificent! I love that you can have such fun colors with Mini Nubians. I know that shouldn’t be the main focus, but it’s just so fun to have so much variety!!


----------



## Feira426

@Jubillee, how are the little Bugs doing? How’s Peachy? 😍


----------



## Jubillee

I will have to get some pics. They are doing great and gaining fast! I just had to go pull hairs from them to do their G6S tests so they weren't thrilled with me lol. I've decided I'm def keeping the girl but I'm going to sell the boys. They are super nice too, especially the black one. Both are so wide. Once their tests come back though it will determine if they'll be wethers or bucks. Need a new buck? 

Peach is doing fantastic. Rounder by the day!! Taking all the cookies I will give her and begging for more LOL. I'm anxious to get all these babies born! I have exciting plans and I gotta figure out who is going to stay lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Hounddog23

Awesome!


----------



## Feira426

I do need a buck! And I really like that patchy spotty boy. But I should reeeealllly wait until next year to get my boy/boys. 🤣


----------



## Jubillee

Here are the kids, I didn't get any of the girls as they haven't changed a whole lot. Genesis is filling fast, but she's my 2 gallon a day milker. Last year at her home farm, she was filled huge by a couple of weeks before kidding. We'll see how she does here, on a bit different managment.

I just love how wide Olive is, can't wait to watch her mature. Hawk (black buckling) is really trying to get me to keep him. I mean I don't love his ears but the rest of him...and it doesn't hurt he's my favorite coloring LOL. I'm considering keeping him for a breeding season and breeding to my Java kids. We shall see what comes of the other kids. Ready to see them on the ground so I can plan LOL. Why must it take so long to grow babies 😂


----------



## Jubillee

And bug gave me a quart and a half this morning and I haven't separated her babies yet. I need to weigh them, they are heavy little things. This was her udder this morning without a separation. I will sperate Sunday evening! Don't mind the discharge on her, looks like she had some last night.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That mid-air picture is so cute!🥰

Are Hawk's ears erect or do they sit level? He sure is handsome. I simply love a black goat. I've never had black kids before but I'm still crossing my fingers.


----------



## Jubillee

They aren't fully erect like an ND but not airplane. Fairly erect though. The goal eventually is to have long pendulous ears, which you can get if you breed a mini buck with ears to a standard Nubian. But I wanted to start from scratch with my own lines. So we work out the ears lol.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

I like the arch and shape of her udder. I can't tell about the attachment in that picture. I also don't know what freshening this is and it could just be that she's fresh but maybe a little stronger medial to bring those tits in just a touch but they're nice.
Is this the one that milks so strongly?


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> They aren't fully erect like an ND but not airplane. Fairly erect though. The goal eventually is to have long pendulous ears, which you can get if you breed a mini buck with ears to a standard Nubian. But I wanted to start from scratch with my own lines. So we work out the ears lol.


There is always something, but I look forward to seeing your progress you certainly have good stuff so far. I hope your brave step out is well rewarded. Too bad we can't speed up a few generations that we see in our head not that we want to get rid of the goats in between just wish it didn't take as long


----------



## Hounddog23

Beautiful kids! And man look at bugs pretty udder! 😍


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> I like the arch and shape of her utter I can't tell about the attachment in that picture. I also don't know what freshening this is and it could just be that she's fresh but maybe a little stronger medial to bring those tits in just a touch but they're nice.
> Is this the one that milk so strongly?


This is her second fresh. Shes about a week and a half out now. She has very nice attachments but her medial does need a bit more strengthening. It comes out a little more with time but not like some of my other does. Her dam did 14# at her peak and also had teats that wing out a touch. Bug also has smaller teats as well but milkable. She's not the super heavy milker, that is Genesis, she is due with the Feb group.


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> There is always something, but I look forward to seeing your progress you certainly have good stuff so far. I hope your brave step out is well rewarded. Too bad we can't speed up a few generations that we see in our head not that we want to get rid of the goats in between just wish it didn't take as long


Thank you so much for your encouragement! I would love if we could speed up a but, but it is fun at the same time to heed the challenge. I'm hoping to get udders, width, and front ends going pretty good before I worry about character. But I miss me some looong ears!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement! I would love if we could speed up a but, but it is fun at the same time to heed the challenge. I'm hoping to get udders, width, and front ends going pretty good before I worry about character. But I miss me some looong ears!


You are starting with a good base. I know the worries and anticipation. I am starting with udders. The coming fresheners for me will tell me if my buck selections worked. Improving with Boon. The next test in kids then udders next year on the combination with Mando if they don't fall apart. With the huge genetic base of Nubians I am nervous. I have another year on the combo udders..


----------



## Jubillee

Sooooo long to see the fruit of a breeding...and then if it doesnt turn out good..ugh feels like time wasted.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aye yai yai, those kiddos! I can't stand how cute they are. 😃


----------



## Feira426

Oh my goodness - that mid-jump photo!! 😆🤣

They are adorable! Olive is gorgeous - have you decided to keep her for sure, or is it still kind of a maybe thing? I sorta hope you do keep her - it will be so cool to watch her grow up!!


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> Oh my goodness - that mid-jump photo!! 😆🤣
> 
> They are adorable! Olive is gorgeous - have you decided to keep her for sure, or is it still kind of a maybe thing? I sorta hope you do keep her - it will be so cool to watch her grow up!!


I'm definitely keeping her. I may or may not keep the black buckling for a season. I will determine that after these other babies come. Koda, the spotted boy will be for sale once I get his test results back. If he is a carrier he will be wethered and sold, if not then available as either.


----------



## Jubillee

This was Lulu's girl last year. Lulu is full Nubian and has long gorgeous ears. I had a mini-Nubian buck that was out of a Nubian and mini-buck. He had insane long ears (grandson of a doe I have here, Jacinth, who passes exceptional character...oh it is Murphy's grandam too @Feira426 ). Anyway, he escaped and bred ALL my girls except a couple that were already bred. It resulted in this beautiful girl. I sold her, I regret it a bit, but I know exactly where she is and talk to the owner all the time. If she ever moves her on, she will come back here. One day I'll have a herd full of these ears in my minis.


----------



## Feira426

I remember this doeling!! Super gorgeous! How cool that she and Murph are related. On the Nubian side - did I read that right? So somewhere up London's line?


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> I remember this doeling!! Super gorgeous! How cool that she and Murph are related. On the Nubian side - did I read that right? So somewhere up London's line?


Jacinth is London's dam


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love those big ol ears! My girl Serenity has pretty big ears for a Kinder and I just love them. They're too big to be fully airplane but they stick out fairly well.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

It's funny you're going to be selling some because they're too big, and I'm going to have to sell Summer because she's never going to be big enough.
Love that girl from last year's ears


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Everybody is looking good! I know the crazy ears aren't necessarily what you're shooting for, but I think they're so cute and funky. All my kids this year will be Nupines, and I know I'm going to have fun with some wild and whacky ears.


----------



## Jubillee

It's definitely still fun! They crack me up. Hawk sticks his straight back from his head at times, just looks so funny and cute! And Olive's just go everywhere haha.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> It's definitely still fun! They crack me up. Hawk sticks his straight back from his head at times, just looks so funny and cute! And Olive's just go everywhere haha.


Ears seem to reveal such personality. It will be fun while I still love the long ears with good breed character some can have ear control even in my Nubians. I have one she's got long enough ears but she has some control. I call her my upside down Angel because of the way she turns her head and tilts it while it's upside down and sticks her ears straight out so she's kind of doing the upside down flying nun. I get a double kick out of it cuz her name is Pandemonium (Chaos's daughter)


----------



## Jubillee

Some belly pics for ya! These are all roughly 25-30 days out.

Calla - I hope its more than 1 this time. I need to compare pics. Last 2 times she had 11# singles...praying for multiples this time.





















Peach. Her pic doesnt show her width. Im pretty sure she has trips again.










Genesis

















Mocha


----------



## Jubillee

Babies and Bug


----------



## Feira426

Aw, pretty Peach!! Wow, they’re all gorgeous. Mocha is so nice and wide!


----------



## Feira426

Jubillee said:


> Jacinth is London's dam


I didn’t know that!! Wow!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful!


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> Aw, pretty Peach!! Wow, they’re all gorgeous. Mocha is so nice and wide!


She is and such a big belly I'm hoping there is at least 2 in there, not a ginormous single...oof. Mocha is Murphy's half-sister too LOL.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Jubillee said:


> Babies and Bug
> 
> View attachment 221097
> View attachment 221098
> View attachment 221099
> View attachment 221100


Those kids are so nice! And those ears!!! They're just too adorable.


----------



## Jessica84

Peach will have the best kids of them all  they all look so good and beautifully prego


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> Peach will have the best kids of them all  they all look so good and beautifully prego


Of course, she will haha and her udder is to die for too lol. She is my absolute favorite! All her kids and Mocha's are already reserved. I only have a buck of hers, no other kids, how crazy is that.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no no we need to keep a little girl out of her lol I had told you my daughter had a doe like her as her first goat. That actually came up on a memory yesterday. This is her less then stellar sister lol but she was the sweetest little thing ever. We kept her until she got too old and I had to put her down. Ripped my heart out.


----------



## Jubillee

Oh she does look like her so much!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s your girls doing?


----------



## Jubillee

Everyone is well! Starting to get pretty wide. Calla looks bigger than last year so maybe we do indeed have multiples vs monster sized singles lol. 

Babies are growing and thriving. They have doubled their birth weight and are 2 weeks old now! Its so fun having babies again!


----------



## Jubillee

She can't hide that belly behind the stump anymore 😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Big girl but looking great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear they are doing well.


----------



## Hounddog23

Haha shes like yaaaaaaallllll...dont looook lol


----------



## Jubillee

I was cleaning the pen and they were all lounging and moaning so I snapped some pics. A buncha beached whales lol. And Genesis, pigging out trying to get allllll the alfalfa that was left lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Babies and Bug
> 
> View attachment 221097
> View attachment 221098
> View attachment 221099
> View attachment 221100


I love how no one is questioning what Peachy is doing in that last pic....


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> I love how no one is questioning what Peachy is doing in that last pic....


Most definetly the stink face...she is quite proficient at it lol. She can rival any buck with that lip smell!


----------



## Jubillee

Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


Oh my word! That’s a lot of milk! Wow!


----------



## Goatastic43

What an udder! That’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Jubillee said:


> Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


Way to go Bug! Wish I could come milk for you. I'm still milking twice a day, so my milking muscles are in good shape.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow! Quite a way to start up the milking season! Her udder is gorgeous.


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


Woooooow lotta milk!


----------



## Hounddog23

That udder is impressive!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jubillee

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Way to go Bug! Wish I could come milk for you. I'm still milking twice a day, so my milking muscles are in good shape.


Haha we have been milking Jacinth once a day. She gives me half gallon once a day. And thats after a late miscarriage with a single. 

Bug has smaller teats and since they wing out, a bit harder to milk double handed. Really its only when she is super duper full like this. Have to really work some out to soften the udder and get a better grip. It took a good few minutes lol. 

But phew. I'll take all the milking help lol. Will be exciting to see what she does in a full day on test day in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jubillee

Her dam did over a gallon and a half a day...as did her sister...so I was expecting her to be on par. But always a nice surprise those first overnight holds


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Jubillee said:


> Haha we have been milking Jacinth once a day. She gives me half gallon once a day. And thats after a late miscarriage with a single.
> 
> Bug has smaller teats and since they wing out, a bit harder to milk double handed. Really its only when she is super duper full like this. Have to really work some out to soften the udder and get a better grip. It took a good few minutes lol.
> 
> But phew. I'll take all the milking help lol. Will be exciting to see what she does in a full day on test day in a couple weeks.


I have actually put two buckets under a doe and milked one side into each bucket. Maybe that would make things easier when she is super full. But it is nice that she's such a good milker!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh what a good idea, I never thought of that, hmmm...she's usually not so tight later into lactation and it's much easier to milk. Hopefully it will calm down sooner that later!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Most definetly the stink face...she is quite proficient at it lol. She can rival any buck with that lip smell!


Yep, sounds like Sparrow lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


Wow... That awesome!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Oh what a good idea, I never thought of that, hmmm...she's usually not so tight later into lactation and it's much easier to milk. Hopefully it will calm down sooner that later!


Are we talking about when you first go to milk how tight the udder is and how hard it is to milk at first? Or am I On the wrong subject? Lol


----------



## Jubillee

Lol yes. In the morning, if I hold her over, her udder is tight and it makes it harder to milk a bit until some milk is removed and her udder is softer. After a month or so it doesnt get SO tight and is easier. Not much unlike a human mother as I remember so greatly loo.


----------



## Jubillee

Also...17-20 days for Peach then the others right after...I'm now in the "impatiently waiting" stage lol. Close...but not close enough!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Also...17-20 days for Peach then the others right after...I'm now in the "impatiently waiting" stage lol. Close...but not close enough!!


I can understand LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Lol yes. In the morning, if I hold her over, her udder is tight and it makes it harder to milk a bit until some milk is removed and her udder is softer. After a month or so it doesnt get SO tight and is easier. Not much unlike a human mother as I remember so greatly loo.


What I've been doing is when Sparrows udder is so tight, I'll let Annies twin bucklings nurse a little. Number one of softens her teats, and it not so tight. But the only bad part about that is you not getting all the milk And if you don't have any kids around.


----------



## Jubillee

Oh her babies are on. I just held them over ight so she could fill. I did think about letting them come soften for me. I just wanted to get a full weight...which I didnt anyway because she did still have some left...I got tired of milking and let the babies clear the rest LOL. 

This morning she softened up faster. Still took a bit to milk out. My friend is fixing me uo her extra milk machine so that will be awesome!


----------



## Jubillee

We're at 134 for Peach! Just some updates of the girls. No changes in udders or anything. They seem to be about the same. Lots of moaning and carrying on.










Calla











Mocha










Genesis










And some pics of little miss Olive. The boys were off bouncing around

















And Bug's full udder this morning!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

My oh my, you sure do have some beautiful and large beached whales! 😛😆😍

Olive is simply STUNNIG! I just LOVE that girl!! 🤩

Ladybug's udder is NICE! It also looks like my girls aren't the only ones who enjoy DuMOR horse treats. 😄🍏🍪


----------



## Hounddog23

Wow look at calla's big ol smile how sweet


----------



## Jubillee

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My oh my, you sure do have some beautiful and large beached whales! 😛😆😍
> 
> Olive is simply STUNNIG! I just LOVE that girl!! 🤩
> 
> Ladybug's udder is NICE! It also looks like my girls aren't the only ones who enjoy DuMOR horse treats. 😄🍏🍪


Oh yes, they go nuts for their cookies!! Lol. Peach gets sneaky when she goes to the stand and tries to snag a few lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco

They are looking quite large! Bug is looking really nice too!


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Wow look at calla's big ol smile how sweet


She has a habit of smiling


----------



## Hounddog23

Oh my gosh i love it!!


----------



## Feira426

Haha, so cute!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love goats who always look like they are smiling.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Jubillee

This morning Calla had a long string of goo. I'm assuming mucous plug? But I haven't seen mucous plug THAT long. Just making sure thats probably all it is? There is still about an inch hanging from her now. Not sure if its the same from this morning or new stuff. Its gross and dirty. I'll go clean it off and watch for more. Her ligs were still there but wider. Felt just now and they felt a bit more wider than this morning but still hard. No other signs I can see so.I dont3 deel terribly worried. She is due the 27th. 


















A couple pics of Peach and Mocha...I was shaving their udders...which neither were thrilled with so its a hack job. I do better when they are fuller and on the milk stand in the routine. They dont fight so much then. But enough off to see some changes.


----------



## ksalvagno

That doesn't look too bad. Probably the plug.


----------



## Jubillee

Well, when I went out, the string was gone and now a fresh dollop sitting on her vulva. Still nothing else of concern that I can see. I have just never had (or seen, let me put it that way) that much before kidding.


----------



## Hounddog23

One of my does starts losing hers just like that a few feeks before kidding shes also been doing this shes due next weekend. Cant wait to see callas kiddies!


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> One of my does starts losing hers just like that a few feeks before kidding shes also been doing this shes due next weekend. Cant wait to see callas kiddies!


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Feira426

I don’t think I’ve ever seen a string of goo like that until right before kidding, but my experience is _very_ limited.


----------



## Jubillee

I'm guessing I've just never seen it happen before cause ya know I'm not out there 24/7 lol. Or it's just something new for her this year to lose it early. OR I'll be seeing new babies out there in the morning LOL. Which I doubt, and hope not, cause it's fairly early yet. Her ligs were pretty tight, just spaced way apart and no udder filling at all...but you know goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> I was cleaning the pen and they were all lounging and moaning so I snapped some pics. A buncha beached whales lol. And Genesis, pigging out trying to get allllll the alfalfa that was left lol.
> 
> View attachment 221451
> 
> 
> View attachment 221452
> 
> 
> View attachment 221453
> 
> 
> View attachment 221454
> 
> 
> View attachment 221455
> 
> 
> View attachment 221456


They look great I'm excited to see what you get. You have some beautiful Roman noses.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> Guys...ugh my hands...Bug this morning after seperating her babies overnight...6# in there! (Basically 3.5 quarts)


Beautiful. I do feel your pain I went from milking nothing to milking eight in a couple of days. Thankfully they're all coming up and finishing colostrum so I'll get the milking machine going this weekend and do some of them by hand and some with the machine.


----------



## Jubillee

TripleShareNubians said:


> They look great I'm excited to see what you get. You have some beautiful Roman noses.





TripleShareNubians said:


> Beautiful. I do feel your pain I went from milking nothing to milking eight in a couple of days. Thankfully they're all coming up and finishing colostrum so I'll get the milking machine going this weekend and do some of them by hand and some with the machine.


I love big roman noses! My buck well both but one is leaving, has a gorgeous big nose. Eventually it will be throughout my herd!

My friend is bringing me a milk machine Sunday!! It will make life so much easier! My hands and arms would be hurting for sure from milking nothing to 8 so quick! Hopefully it eases once your machine is out and working for you!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> She has a habit of smiling
> 
> View attachment 222287


My Dragonfly does that!


----------



## Jubillee

So I checked the girls just now as I had to bring the bottle babies some milk. Genesis seems to have lost mucous plug too...crazy as Ive never seen it befire kidding lol. But, Peaches ligs aew now really wide and low and a good bit softened. She might go earlier than later. 145 is on Thursday. I'm going to keep a close eye on her. She typically goes 147. She almost looks to be dropping a touch too.

Genesis is also much softer in the ligs. Calla about the same and no way Mocha will let me check lol


----------



## Hounddog23

She looks so ready! Pretty peachy


----------



## Rancho Draco

Poor girl looks ready to be done!


----------



## Jubillee

She was walking over there grunting as she went and had a couple yawns...I'm sure she is uncomfortable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Happy Kidding! Get that camera ready for Roman noses and thise beautiful looonnnggg ears!


----------



## Feira426

Such a beautiful girl!! I’m so excited!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Peachy babies coming soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Jubillee

Peach (142) and Mocha (140)

Peachy's ligs are so low and wide and soft they are hard to find, but still there. No other changes on either. This morning at feeding, you could see Mocha's baby's foot sticking out her side. Clear as day, a big point in the middle of her belly lol. It was so odd looking.


----------



## Hounddog23

Big ol bellys! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## Feira426

So close now!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Rancho Draco

So close! I love when a foot or a head sticks right out of their belly like that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Feira426

Any updates?


----------



## Jubillee

Nope. I think we are day 144 maybe? We have been busy and sick children in the house so I haven't even checked much. This was from this morning. No change at all. I couldn't find her ligs well but they are there. Super low and wide. No change otherwise in udder or signs. I guess she is looking a bit more rumpy. So I'm betting this weekend.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hope the kidos get well soon. Thats nice she is waiting for you to have time for her birthing!.🤪 Shes looking really good! 💗


----------



## Hounddog23

Hope you get some healthy kids thisnweekend also hope your human kiddos feel better too! 💗


----------



## Jubillee

Thanks all! I went to check on her earlier and when I check her ligs, she wags her tail a lot her girly parts are extra jiggly. So stuff is loosening up. Still nothing else though. Was kinda hoping this full moon would set things off lol.


----------



## Hounddog23

I was thinking the same thing for my girl! Lol wondering the full moon would move things along lmao . But of course they love to have us waiting.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## HoosierShadow

Hopefully she won't make you wait too long! We have one due tomorrow and she's acting uncomfortable tonight (she's dramatic anyway lol), so we'll see if she is just sticking to doe code or maybe that full moon is working some magic on her!


----------



## Hounddog23

HoosierShadow said:


> Hopefully she won't make you wait too long! We have one due tomorrow and she's acting uncomfortable tonight (she's dramatic anyway lol), so we'll see if she is just sticking to doe code or maybe that full moon is working some magic on her!


Good luck! For healthy babies!!!!


----------



## Jubillee

Well, she's in the all clear today, 145. It's rainy and gross. She looks more dropped and hollowed and ligs were even harder to find. I think an inexperienced person would think they were gone. But they're there when I dig. No change in udder. I thought maybe some teeny filling in the bottom but who knows. I'll check around early afternoon and see. Shes starting to look terrible...so its close.


----------



## Feira426

Aww, Peachy. You're almost done now! Poor girl.

She has such a sweet face!!! Love the beard lol


----------



## Jubillee

She does have the sweetest face. But my gosh she is looking a mess. She'll have her figure back soon enough LOL. I have no idea why her hair was on end, she'd just come out to eat. I'm still thinking this weekend...provided she doesnt have a sideways kid like last year that drew it out. Poor thing is so done. She was just laying in the shelter moaning and staring at me like "oh...is it breakfast time?" Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lets just pray for an easy delivery, healthy kid, and happy mom!


----------



## Jubillee

Yes thank you! I went out a bit ago...no change but she is standing front feet elevated and doing a good bit of yawning and teeth grinding. She's clearly uncomfortable so I'm watching her. When Inleft she had waddled over to the protein bucket and was eating on that.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lets just pray for an easy delivery, healthy kid, and happy mom!





Jubillee said:


> Yes thank you! I went out a bit ago...no change but she is standing front feet elevated and doing a good bit of yawning and teeth grinding. She's clearly uncomfortable so I'm watching her. When Inleft she had waddled over to the protein bucket and was eating on that.


Here's to an easy and productive kidding. May and be like Gigi who had the first one in just a couple of minutes, and the second one with one push. I wanted the two girls so I'm glad they were girls may you get the gender you need


----------



## Hounddog23

Hope you get your kiddos soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Go peachy!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got this gal! I'm V E R Y excited to see what she has🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Feira426

Anything going on?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? Peachy....we’re waiting!


----------



## Jubillee

🤷‍♀️ 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> 🤷‍♀️ 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️


This explains nothing to me lol


----------



## Jubillee

meaning I have nothing to report lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> meaning I have nothing to report lol


LOL thank you for clarifying 😂😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Means Peachy aint being Peachy🤣😂🤪🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

Good girl! She was waiting for me to catch up on what was going on lol ugh I would have been so sad if I missed it!!! 
Ok peachy I’m with it now, you may now give your mommy those babies  
As for the goo, ALL of my goats were super gooey this year! Before even when I would see even a little goo kids were born that day. Not so this year! They even showed the cows how to do that lol my Jersey has been producing long strings of goo for over a week now. My Brahma who is only 6ish months bred had goo yesterday. I told them all it’s not funny! So it’s the year of goo


----------



## KY Goat Girl

[mention]Jessica84 [/mention] reading your post made me laugh so hard. I really lost it at “they even showed the cows how to do it” part!


----------



## Jubillee

Thats hilarious Jess lol. Calla and Genesis gad goo again yesterday..def the year of goo LOL.

Peach 147
Mocha 145
Calla 143
Genesis 142
Lulu 139

Hubbys day to feed...he'll let me know how Peach is doing. Otherwise I'll go out in a lttle while. I'm not expecting anything lol


----------



## Jubillee

I looked out the window with binoculars cause its cooold. Eh, her udder looks the same. So not today. I'll go out in a couple hours to check when its a bit warmer.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goodness gracious! With all those due dates so close together, Peachy's probably waiting for Lulu to catch up so they can bombarded you with kids all at the same time!! Your girls are probably thinking, "She wants kids, eh, then kids she'll get! Ladies, as soon as Lulu gets past day 140, fire away!!!" 🤣


----------



## Jubillee

I was just thinking...she is going to wait, then I'll go out one day and everyone's ligs will be gone lol. What would I do with only 2 kid pens lol. That would stink. Lulu is 15 minuts down the road at my friend's house. I want to be there as the babies come back to me when weaned. And I miss her lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, you're definitely in the home stretch! Can't wait to see what your girls are lugging around. 
For what it's worth, my two Nubian does have had goo all throughout two (now three pregnancies for Pippi). I don't know what causes it, but I don't get real excited about it now. Sil, the Alpine, has had a little goo here and there, but not as much. I guess I just have a gooey farm?


----------



## Jubillee

Yea, I dont get excited about it unless udders are full and ligs are gone lol. It's just been weird as we'd never had it and now goo everywhere lol


----------



## Hounddog23

Wow shes really holding out in you lol i kinda thought her ligs would be gone maybe this morning.


----------



## Jessica84

No no no don’t say that about the udders! They will throw that curve ball in there too! Some of mine had huge udders WAY in advance this year but most didn’t have all that impressive udders until literally the last minute or after. 
So to the mighty kidding goddess above she didn’t really say that, just ignore that  
But yes I bet your going to be swimming in kids all at once. That is just something they love to do.
And I laughed about the looking at the goats in the house lol my cow I can see out the bedroom window in that pasture and that’s the first thing I do, in the warmth of my bed lol


----------



## toth boer goats

You all make my day.

Doe code in action here. 😁


----------



## Jubillee

😂 😂 😂

We can see the pasture from our back door, so long as they are in view...my husband bought me binoculars so I could look out there and not have to go out constantly during kidding season LOL. Was def helpful this morning, nope, no change in udder, doesnt look any more hollow, fighting over the food bowl...ehhhh it can wait for me to check her 😂


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> Wow shes really holding out in you lol i kinda thought her ligs would be gone maybe this morning.


Meeeee toooo! Nope! Not happening. She knows she has a bunch of ppl waiting on her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay...Im.not the only weirdo. I keep my binoculars on my kitchen table. When visitors come over, they look at them, then look at me. I swear I use them to check my does. They just laugh...say right. So Im glad you guys do too!😂🤪😎


----------



## Rancho Draco

Only two kidding stalls? Sure fire way to have 3 go at once!


----------



## Jubillee

Rancho Draco said:


> Only two kidding stalls? Sure fire way to have 3 go at once!


I'm thinking so too. They're all planning it. Probably in 3-4 days when Genesis hits 145 and rhey'll all be in range 😂


----------



## Hounddog23

Gonna be rainin kids lol


----------



## Jubillee

I swear I looked through my binoculars and they were all meeting together conspiring against me. Peach even looked towards the house then back to the group. Even Bug was in on their conspiracy. She's probably got her kids in on it too. Once they heard the door open they btoke it up quick and pretended to eat hay  😂


----------



## Hounddog23

Hahahaha thats funny


----------



## Jubillee

Here's some doe code in action after I walked out to check them. While we stare at Peach...Calla is over here filling her udder more at day 143. Calla who for the last two years goes to 154. Calla who has been goo'ing it up the last two weeks. Her ligs are spread and low but tight. We'll see in the morning if she continues to fill and looses those ligs. 

And Mocha, baby Mocha, her ligs were pretty soft just now...no udder action though that I can tell.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep, just wait Wednesday and Thursday when the nasty weather hits you’ll be wishing you had more kidding areas😉😱
The doe code is in full swing at your place....


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here we go! Lol


----------



## Jubillee

Meant to add these to the other post...


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> Yep, just wait Wednesday and Thursday when the nasty weather hits you’ll be wishing you had more kidding areas😉😱
> The doe code is in full swing at your place....


I was thinking thats when they were planning their kidding fest. Cause kidding in thunderstroms is the best. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Only if the electricity is off, high winds & dropping temps!💖 Oh and slimy mud....lots of it!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well I hate to tell you this, but I must. They are all gonna wait till the _LAST _ possible time and ALL go at once!


----------



## Jubillee

I'm pretty certain they will. Genesis is day 145 on Tuesday. So they were probably out there talking about Gen is good to go after Tuesday, and a storm is coming Wednesday, so let's all start filling udders and streaming goo all on Wednesday right as the storm hits. Pretty sure. I told Peach she better knock off that conspiring with the others or she won't be my favorite anymore and the cookies will all go away. They even sent obnoxious Sunny out of the house so she could watch for me and yell when I came out. I went in and they all stared at me with their fat bellies and loud moaning like they were miserable as if that's all they were doing. 😂😂 I'm on to them.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sounds like you have quite the conspiracy on your hands! 😆


----------



## Feira426

Hahaha, this is too funny!!!
😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

This is all hilarious! This breeding season I’m planning to put one buck with half of my does and then wait about 2 weeks before putting the other buck with the rest of the does. Then hopefully I won’t be flooded with kids.  It’s just I better not tell the goats my plans because then the first group are gonna miss a heat cycle and they will all go into heat together.


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly I think it’s better when they all go at once…….as long as you have the space that is lol. I would rather kid them all out in a few weeks and only miss a few weeks of sleep then have them stretched out FOREVER…….yes mine are being stretched out forever this year lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well, I have three kidding stalls plus four big stalls I could use if I really needed to plus one other place that if I put a panel or something in front of the opening it could also be a kidding stall. So I could have 8 does kid literally all at once and be perfectly fine! But then any other animals would be kicked out of the barn because there wouldn’t be any more places for them.


----------



## Goatastic43

Better be extra prepared for that revolution! Next thing you know, they’ll have all bucks!


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> Honestly I think it’s better when they all go at once…….as long as you have the space that is lol. I would rather kid them all out in a few weeks and only miss a few weeks of sleep then have them stretched out FOREVER…….yes mine are being stretched out forever this year lol


I kinda agree wjth you there. I hate stretched out!!


----------



## Jubillee

Goatastic43 said:


> Better be extra prepared for that revolution! Next thing you know, they’ll have all bucks!


_gasp_ I shall not acknowlede that blasphemy! Not happening. There will def be a cookie loss...cause we wont be affording any cookies no more this year if they do that 😂


----------



## Jubillee

So Calla said she was just messin' with me. She filled that little then was like...nope. Her ligs are wider and more sunken but hard as can be. 

Peach...ohh Peach. I can hardly find her ligs. I have to dig deep and still barely feel them but they are there...super super soft and she doesn't have that mushy feel. No udder change. She did have a little goo coming out so...

Mocha's ligs are softer today and more spread. She's kinda getting a bit rumpy...wasnt eating much this morning. 

Genesis same ol same ol. 

Sooooo NOT today....again. Tuesday is Peaches due date and Genesis (last due) day 145. So...yea.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

You’re in for fun lol 😂🤣😁😉🥰


----------



## Jubillee

Lol. I went out a bit ago. They have been hitting that protein bucket hard today. Ni changes but Mocha does feel a touch softer and looking more hollow. She just may beat Peach...or she's faking. Lol. I have a feeling we will have multiple at once for sure. Probably the end of this week lol. Peach has hung on with barely any ligs for days now. Whats 3 or 4 more.


----------



## GoofyGoat

We might just be kidding together again. Thalia’s due Saturday but with the weather shifting so drastically....who knows 🤷‍♀️
No matter, this weeks gonna be fun filled 🙄🤥🥴⚡❄🌧🌨💨⛈
🐐🐐🐐🥶


----------



## Hounddog23

Good luck to yall!! So many kids


----------



## Jubillee

Day 149 for Peach, 147 for Mocha.

Cautiously saying maybe something is up today? We will see as the day goes on. I can't find Peaches ligs at all. Every once in a while I thought I could barely feel one. But can't find them. I can manipulate her tail easily. She looks much more rumpy today. I THINK her udder might be filling a touch. I can see fore udder and rear udder in her side pic which i couldn't see either before. She looked to have a tiny bit of goo on her backend too. Otherwise, nothing else I could see. Will go out in an hour or two and see if there is any progress.

Mocha is looking uber close too. Slow-moving, much more bony/hollow today, tail just hanging to the side (more than what that pic shows). Her ligs feel really soft. looked like maybe she too had had some goo overnight, stuff stuck to her backside. I will continue to watch her. But that tail looks broken lol. I watched her earlier and it just hung to the side.


----------



## Jubillee

And of course, rainy and dreary today...but really that's the forecast all week long.


----------



## Jubillee

Alright. Definite udder filling, ligs are gone, for Peach. She's in the kid pen with hourly-ish checks. Watching Mocha close, she has udder filling and ligs super soft, dropping, broken tail look.


----------



## Hounddog23

Yaaaay good luck for happy kids!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay peachy! Let’s see those kiddos!
Mocha it’s not a race so let Peach get her time to shine then, we’ll be back to cheer you on too!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## MellonFriend

You go girl Peachy! 🍑

@Feira426, aren't you hoping for a kid out of Peach? Should we be rooting for a buckling?


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> You go girl Peachy! 🍑
> 
> @Feira426, aren't you hoping for a kid out of Peach? Should we be rooting for a buckling?


She wants a doe...I want a buck LOL. The rest of Peaches list wants does! So ya know, 1 buck with 2 to 3 does would be great!


----------



## Feira426

Oh man! I was missing all the action. GoofyGoat let me know I needed to come stalk the thread. 😆

Really hoping for a doe from her!! Although, I have been giving some more thought to keeping two bucks, so.....


----------



## Jubillee

She's still chugging along. Getting a bit more intense. She has the big wild bloodshot eyes, udder continuously filling, staring off and tensing up, super puffy backend. Hopefully within a couple hours...at least if its at night...its only in the 60s si thats bearable lol. 

Mocha is filling up that udder...het fore udderhas expanded a lot. Ligs still there. I'll leave her for a bit then get her in a pen when she progresess more.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ooh yay!


----------



## Hounddog23

Yaaay


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Oh man! I was missing all the action. GoofyGoat let me know I needed to come stalk the thread. 😆
> 
> Really hoping for a doe from her!! Although, I have been giving some more thought to keeping two bucks, so.....


Geez girl...you need the doe! AND the buck...that way I can borrow him next fall 🤣😂😁😉🐐
I have 4 girls I can’t breed till I get an unrelated buck....so .....get both😉😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its getting Intense...🍿🍿🍿🥤😳


----------



## Jubillee

We have babies!! A buck and a doe! Doe has the white face. Kidded with EASE no help needed!


----------



## Feira426

AHHHH!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay, one of each! Perfect job Peachy! Theyre adorable!


----------



## Feira426

So cuteeeee!


----------



## Hounddog23

So precious beautiful ears!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats!! Glad all went well. They are beautiful!! So, is that @Feira426's doeling?!? 😀😍


----------



## Feira426

Idk where I am on the waiting list so I’m not sure lol! I really like her though!!!

They’re both beautiful! How’s mama Peachy?


----------



## Jubillee

Yea shes top of the list. Its like 5 people deep on Peach lol. 

Sh is doing fine...making these babies eat! She's such a good mama. And such a good kidding compared to last two year. Refreshing. 

I have Mocha in the other pen for now. IDK that she is ready just yet but for now she's in there so I can watch her. I bet she will be tomorrow. Shes filling and ligs are still barely there. It would be nice though if it was before bed haha.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad to hear that all went smoothly. I love when all I have to do is sit back and enjoy the babies.


----------



## Feira426

Jubillee said:


> Yea shes top of the list. Its like 5 people deep on Peach lol.
> 
> Sh is doing fine...making these babies eat! She's such a good mama. And such a good kidding compared to last two year. Refreshing.
> 
> I have Mocha in the other pen for now. IDK that she is ready just yet but for now she's in there so I can watch her. I bet she will be tomorrow. Shes filling and ligs are still barely there. It would be nice though if it was before bed haha.


Ahhh!!!!! Oh my goodness. ❤🐐❤

You have no idea how excited I am. She’s lovely!! They both are! I’m so glad it went smoothly and Peach is doing good.


----------



## Feira426

Okay now Mocha. Why don’t you go ahead and have your kids too while it’s still light outside? That would be so nice for your mama!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congratulations, Feira!! She's a doll!! 😍 

I'm glad Peachy behaved and gave you a stunning buckling too, @Jubillee! Bummer she couldn't of thrown in a couple extra doelings for all the people waiting for one! Hahaha.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! They’re adorable! I’m glad all went well! Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay! Healthy cute twins! And mamas doing GREAT! Cant ask for more than that!💖💞💗💝


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Way to go, Peach! The kids are pretty, and looks like they are pretty big, too.


----------



## Jubillee

Thanks. Girl 6# boy 7#. Waiting on placenta but they are up nursing and doing great. 





























j


----------



## Jubillee

And Mocha...


----------



## Feira426

Oooh! The kids are so cute! And Mocha looks so close now!


----------



## MellonFriend

Way to go Peach! They both look lovely! 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Post #615, 2nd picture, has a very curious onlooker peeking around the corner. Just adore the expression being displayed. Congratulations to you, Peachy, and the waiting, soon to be new owner of a kid.


----------



## Jubillee

hahah I missed Calla peeking around the corner! She's probably vying for herd queen status since Peach is "away" LOL


----------



## Feira426

Haha, I missed that too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww, now that they're dry and you can see their colors, I like those babies even more. They both have such cute faces.
Come on Mocha!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Miss Mocha...your turn!


----------



## Jubillee

I don't know if she is quite ready. Dang FF. I made her stay in the pen all night. Her ligs are still barely there but she has some light goo. I let her out so she doesnt stress so much and checking her hourly cause she still has that broken tail look. How long will they go with that flopped over tail? To me that says things are pretty loose!

Calla has been off by herself but ligs are still rock hars though shes fairly sunken. Genesis ligs are much softer today. She is 145 so we are a go on whoever wants to kid lol. 

Peachy's babies are doing well, I let her out with them this morning. She's such a great mother.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sounds like you're getting ready for some rapid fire kidding very soon! Those babies are just darling.


----------



## MellonFriend

Peachy's babies look like they are smiling! 🥰 

My girls went a few weeks with a flopped over tail. 😏


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> Peachy's babies look like they are smiling! 🥰
> 
> My girls went a few weeks with a flopped over tail. 😏


Ugh burst my bubble MELLON!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I don’t know what your weather is like but ours is perfect for kidding. Thunderstorms and raining hard for the entire day today.


----------



## Jubillee

Its getting increasingly cloudy. We are supposed to have storms late today and I think tomorrow. Unfortunately no one wants to give up the hostages currently.


----------



## Goatastic43

That first picture is priceless! They are so cute! Thunder storms sound perfect. I’m sure they’ll find a way to go then 😒


----------



## Hounddog23

Oh myyyy those little darlins! I love em. Beautiful 😍 love the first pic too lol shes smiling.


----------



## Jubillee

Mocha is in labor. No ligs and having contractions


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Happy kidding


----------



## MellonFriend

Go Mocha! Go Mocha! 📣


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh peachys kids lightened up a lot when they dried! Can we name the girl Hereford? With her white face she looks like a Hereford cow


----------



## Feira426

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh peachys kids lightened up a lot when they dried! Can we name the girl Hereford? With her white face she looks like a Hereford cow


Haha, she does!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Mocha! Yay! Three doelings! 🐐🐐🐐
Happy Kidding!


----------



## Feira426

So my notifications broke again! So glad I decided to come check when I did. I’ve been thinking about little Mocha all morning - we had a winter storm blow in so I figured if you got even a taste of it over where you are she’d probably be kidding t. 😆

I hope it’s not as cold over there - we don’t want Mocha Frappuccinos!


----------



## Goatastic43

Come on Mocha! You got this! Give your mama triplet doelings!


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Mocha is in labor. No ligs and having contractions


Yaaaay happy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on Mocha.


----------



## Jubillee

Mocha kidded a while ago, not long after I posted. 2 does and a buck. 

First doeling came tail first and was born that way. She freaked me out, teeny thing and frail like. Weighs 1# 11oz. BUT she is strong and mighty for her teeny size, was looking for food immediately. I have her in the house and working with her. Second, came the buck, way bigger hooves coming out this time lol. big noggin but she did good. 6lb 10oz. I thought she was done cause uhhh big ol buck and teeny bitty doe. Then she starts pushing again and has the third out still incased in the sack in a matter of seconds. 4lb6 oz girl! I think the boy looks polled and the bigger doeling possibly. Super exciting, ad she's being a good mama! Will add pics shortly.


----------



## Hounddog23

Yaaaay congratulations!! Good luck with your tiny girl


----------



## Feira426

Yay!! Good job Mocha!! ❤❤❤

Wow, so tiny! Hope you can get her going okay.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! I'm glad the tiny girl is lively. I hope she stays that way!


----------



## Jubillee

She may be tiny but she's strong. Wanting to eat minutes after birth. Already had some milk. trying to stand. Poor girl was hungry in there.


----------



## Jubillee

Buckling is the dark one, does two lighter ones.


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're gorgeous 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay Mocha!!! Glad to hear all went well and that the little doeling is a fighter! They are _beautiful_!!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re adorable! Congrats! That little one is so tiny!  I hope she does ok!


----------



## MellonFriend

Sounds like a wild ride, but they look stunning! I hope the little one continues to improve!


----------



## Feira426

CUTIES!! Aw, they’re beautiful!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Two doelings out of three isn't bad. Congratulations.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats! That tiny girl is darling! Who's next?


----------



## Jessica84

You have a teacup baby!!!! Good job mocha!!!


----------



## Jubillee

Calla on Saturday, Genesis on Sunday and then Lulu on Wednesday. Calla is pretty sunken in so maybe the next couple days. I want to say her ligs softened a bit this evening from the moring check. We shall see.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Calla on Saturday, Genesis on Sunday and then Lulu on Wednesday. Calla is pretty sunken in so maybe the next couple days. I want to say her ligs softened a bit this evening from the moring check. We shall see.


Hmm!! Sounds like you'll be busy!! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Woah! That’s such a size difference in the tiny doeling and the buckling!  
My notifications are broken too. I just now saw she kidded like 8 hours ago.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Congrats on the adorable babies!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Wow! So exciting! And the kids have such striking colors.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! They’re beautiful! Great job Miss Mocha!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re all so beautiful! I can’t believe how tiny that little girl is. So glad she’s lively and eating. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## Feira426

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Jubillee

Everyone is doing great. Peach babies were spunky and jumping around this morning. Mocha's two were warm and cuddly with momma. Bug's were little terrors that ripped the tape of her teats so no milk for me this morning LOL. (Peach and Mocha taking up the pens I hold babies in overnight). Little baby is doing fantastic. She pooped on her own, she's sucking on the bottle well. She stayed in a little tub by me in the room with a heating pad just to make sure she stayed warm. She is better at standing but walking is still wobbly and hard. Her back legs just don't have full muscle built up in there maybe. But she's getting better more and more as time goes on. I suspect in a week or so she'll be perfect, just little. I think she will probably catch up to her siblings eventually and be a sweet little girl!

Genesis seemed a bit off this morning, subtly. She wasn't so enthusiastic about breakfast, kinda wandering a bit. Her ligs are barely there. I need to go back out and check her. Calla is hollowed out but tight ligs.


----------



## Feira426

That’s so great - especially glad the little one is still doing well! 💕


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! I’m so glad little bit’s doing so well!
Genesis girl, you need to slow your roll! That way you and your babies will get the full and prompt attention everyone else is already getting. Your mama is working so hard to make things perfect for you. (She’s not going to listen, but it’s worth a shot Lol😉)

Happy Kidding!😁🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Jubillee

Well went to check, both girls kinda spacey. More so Calla. Calla has been standing with her face in the wall. She looks extremely uncomfortable. This was just now...she has ligs but I'm considering putting her in a pen. That rump cant get any higher lol. Its rainy and cold so she is fluffy today. I think udder might be filling a bit. Tail went to the side today. 

What do you think @GoofyGoat ? Today or tomorrow lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Well went to check, both girls kinda spacey. More so Calla. Calla has been standing with her face in the wall. She looks extremely uncomfortable. This was just now...she has ligs but I'm considering putting her in a pen. That rump cant get any higher lol. Its rainy and cold so she is fluffy today. I think udder might be filling a bit. Tail went to the side today.
> 
> What do you think @GoofyGoat ? Today or tomorrow lol
> 
> View attachment 223594
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223598
> View attachment 223599


Oh it’s a tough call, her udder needs to fill a little but that’s a last minute thing...her hips look sunken in and she’s quite posty. She’s also got the drop dent and doing the head press......I’m thinking she will get down to it around 7:30ish give or take. 😉


----------



## Jubillee

Udders this year have been weird, not filling a whole lot. But in their defense, we have been out of their alfalfa hay for 2 weeks and getting more tomorrow. So maybe it's had an effect on their udder filling. I have found if I'm questioning them, it's prob baby time. I did that with Peach and Mocha LOL. Not sure if I'm at the full-on questioning phase with Calla yet lol. But I might put her in the pen overnight.


----------



## Hounddog23

Her tail area looks hollow. How exciting!.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Any progression...I still think about 7:30ish just not ready to commit to am or pm 😉


----------



## Jubillee

Hahaha I'd prob rather AM. Just got in from checking on her. No noticeable changes. She's hanging out, moving slow, looking done lol.


----------



## Jubillee

Her ligs are def softer just now. A significant difference. I will probably put her in the kid pen tonight just in case. She is a good mom and cleans and nurses her babies so if I was to miss it, I'm not terribly worried. But aside from feeding and dinner check in a couple of hours, I'll check on her again around maybe 10 pm and see what she is doing. If she continues to soften, I bet it is tomorrow. 

Genesis while barely any ligs, she isn't showing other signs yet, just slightly "off" which could mean she will join Calla tomorrow LOL.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? ....
7:30 tonight?....
Everything Ok?


----------



## Jubillee

Yea, just nothing to report. Both still have ligaments and no udder growth. As much as I want them to kid, I'd be happy with them waiting til Sunday or Monday or heck even Tues/Wed as it will be way warmer lol. It's currently cold, wet, windy and I don't wanna be out there lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Yea, just nothing to report. Both still have ligaments and no udder growth. As much as I want them to kid, I'd be happy with them waiting til Sunday or Monday or heck even Tues/Wed as it will be way warmer lol. It's currently cold, wet, windy and I don't wanna be out there lol.


I know the feeling lol 🤞🤯🥴😉
LOL😂🥺


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Come on Calla and Genesis! I NEED to see y’all’s babies!


----------



## Hounddog23

I wish it was Jacinths turn already lol 😆


----------



## Jubillee

Hounddog23 said:


> I wish it was Jacinths turn already lol 😆


Me too...it seems so far!!


----------



## Hounddog23

Jubillee said:


> Me too...it seems so far!!


Haha yes it does.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jubillee

I had a talk with the girls. I told them look how miserable you are in the cold and rain. Wouldnt you rather just snuggle in the hpuse and wait for the sun before you have your babies?? They seemed to have listened to reason. Lol. It's currently pouring rain right now. They're all in the house snuggled up. Which means I'll be mucking the shelter tomorrow...phew. But hey...if I dont have to go out...It'll be alright.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hope they wait for the sun and continue to listen to reason. Lol.


----------



## Jubillee

Well, Genesis is being defiant LOL. She has some filling happening and ligs are almost gone. I put her in the pen to check on her every couple of hours.


----------



## Lil Boogie

SOOOO exited!!!! Can't WAIT to see her kids! They will be F1, right?


----------



## Jubillee

Yep. They are foundation crosses. I bred her to my ND. Hoping for a mini-me of her with dropped ears like Peach lol

She is still filling, no other change yet. I'm betting she will prepare all night and go in the morning. One can hope? Lol. Though its still cold on the morning...just no more rain...its a muddy mess out there.


----------



## Hounddog23

Here too! Of course she picks weather like this lol 😆 happy kidding soon hopefully


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee

Every time I go check, she has filled her udder more. Ligaments are pretty much gone, I can't really find them and starting the mushy feel. Doing a good bit of funky stretching, positioning babies. 

Calla put herself in the other kid pen most of this afternoon and has been kicking others out. She looks to finally be filling some, I think lol. Ligs are still fairly there but def softer than before. I cleaned out that pen just now and put down fresh shavings and went ahead and locked her up in it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Calla just doesn’t want to be left out of the fun!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The race is on! 
My two have put themselves in separate corners and are staring at the wall.... gotta be the weather!🥴🤣😂


----------



## Jubillee

Calla is like, well I see everyone go in here and get special attention and meals catered, maybe I should go too


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Calla is like, well I see everyone go in here and get special attention and meals catered, maybe I should go too


🤔Next time bring her breakfast In bed so she’s not jealous🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco

Happy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43

She’s putting the doe code on hard! Hope all goes well!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I just realized how big Calla’s Roman nose is!


----------



## Jubillee

Gen's ligs have def been gone since about at least 6:30. I've checked 2 times since. Nothing major....a little yawning otherwise standing around chewing cud. Ugh...I don't like these all night checks. If I don't do them...she will kid overnight. If I do them, she'll kid in the morning. Lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I think a goats’ favorite past time is to keep humans guessing and miserable.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hopefully you don't have to stay up all night!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Long night? ....🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱
Hows Genisis this morning? Calla? These bloody girls are going to make us old before our time lol.😉


----------



## Hounddog23

Right i love it! Was referring to the comment about callas nose lol


----------



## Jessica84

The nights are the worse. If I could afford it I would hire someone to do my nightly watch lol but as much as checking on them in the middle of the night sucks, not near as bad as having to deliver kids in the middle of the night lol I hate it when they do that! So tell your girls it’s day time now let those babies go!


----------



## Jubillee

I got up at 2:30 then 6:30 lol. But could have slept. We have goo currently and contractions so hopefully soon. 

Callas ligs are waaaayyyy far apart and soft. Thats about it. 

In other news, my friend has Lulu, I get to keep babies and she is keeping Lulu for awhile. Anyway she messaged sayomg she found babies this morning lol. Buck and doe. All are healthy. Lu was due Wednesday. These are from my ND, Lulu is a full Nubian, so F1 babies. More pics and details later, shes taking care of things lol.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! Congratulations! I hope Calla and Genesis don’t drive you insane!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like Genesis will be winning the race....Come on girl, someone has to get the ball rolling! 
Good job Lulu, one of each and both adorable! Congratulations 😁🐐🐐


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lulu’s littles are adorable. How nice of her to have one of each for you. 

It sounds like Gen is getting close. Maybe today? Or who knows, maybe Calla will pop hers out first without much warning.


----------



## Hounddog23

Awww those kids are adorable!


----------



## Jubillee

Genesis kidded a few hours ago, sorry, had someone come over literally right after. She had 2 bucklings. Will get pics loaded in a bit!! Everyone is doing fantastic!

Calla looks like she might be filling, ligs feel the same as this morning. She typically goes over 3-4 days and this is 151 for her.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! 🎉


----------



## Jubillee

More of Lulu's kids. Doe has the frosted ears.


----------



## Jubillee

And Genesis boys!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw gorgeous babies ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yay, Genesis! The boys are adorable. Congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congratulations on all of the adorable and healthy kids!! I must say, Java sure is good at copying and pasting his color onto his kids. 😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Congrats on all the cute babies!


----------



## Jubillee

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations on all of the adorable and healthy kids!! I must say, Java sure is good at copying and pasting his color onto his kids. 😄


Yes...yes he is. No DNA test needed 😂


----------



## Jessica84

Wow look at that! Babies everywhere lol they are all adorable!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Genesis! Congratulations on those adorable little guys! 
Genesis wins the race while mine are still at the starting gate...Hows Calla coming along?


----------



## Jubillee

Her udder is def filling and ligs...ehhh same? She tried to head butt me away when I checked  I'm sure it will be tomorrow. Maybe watching Gen give birth stirred her into action lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco

So close! Her nose is so impressive.


----------



## Jubillee

I love her nose. She is bred to my Peach buck who has and equally impressive nose. Hoping to cement that into these kids. Among other things.


----------



## Feira426

Aw, yay! All the little ones are so cute!!! Big congrats, and good luck with Calla!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re beautiful congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats!!!!! How beautiful! Wow, your ND makes sure to make a LOT of mini mes!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I still can’t get over that nose!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Who is Peach’s buck?


----------



## Hounddog23

Today calla! Lol congratulations on your happy babies


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww, congrats on more darling kids!


----------



## Jubillee

KY Goat Girl said:


> Who is Peach’s buck?
> [/QU





KY Goat Girl said:


> Who is Peach’s buck?


Her 2019 buck kid. I had sold him as a baby and got him back last year.


----------



## Jubillee

Well...Calla is in labor. I have to help roll some round bales to the sheep and horse then will sit with her.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Well...Calla is in labor. I have to help roll some round bales to the sheep and horse then will sit with her.


Then you better get the ball _rolling_ lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lil Boogie said:


> Then you better get the ball _rolling_ lol


🤣Too funny!

Happy kidding!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Haha, [mention]Lil Boogie [/mention]


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Happy kidding! Fingers crossed for lots of girls!


----------



## Feira426

KY Goat Girl said:


> Happy kidding! Fingers crossed for lots of girls!


I think she wants at least one boy too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Calla!
Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee

Feira426 said:


> I think she wants at least one boy too!


Haha...I'm open but wouldnt mind a boy from this one. She usually has singles...but maybe there are two...I will prob keep all unless its multiple bucks.


----------



## Goatastic43

Any updates? Hope all is well!


----------



## Jubillee

She had a buck and doe!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw! Good girl Calla! Now you need to talk to my Thalia and get her going!
Gorgeous babies 🐐🐐


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, congratulations!! They look just like their momma. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Feira426

Such pretty babies! And you got a boy AND a girl again! Whoo!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh frosty ears! Way to go Calla!


----------



## Hounddog23

Beautiful kids!!!!


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> Oh frosty ears! Way to go Calla!


Hahah nooooo they were supposed to be solid LOL


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay, great job Calla! They are so stinking cute!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Way too cute!! Good one Calla! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww adorable! You can’t beat a buck and doe twins


----------



## Jubillee

Since we are done, here are all the babies! Took these today.

Kessel Run WR Wisdom of Solomon *S (peach buck kid)









Kessel Run WR Pumpkin Spice Latte (peach doe)










Kessel Run Jacob's Eternal Promise (mocha doe)










Kessel Run Jacob's Prince of Egypt (mocha buck)










Kessel Run Jacob's Mighty Moxie (mocha doe.....bitty baby)










Kessel Run JJ Thundering Sinai (Genesis buck) retained










Kessel Run JJ Conquering Flame (Genesis buck)










Kessel Run Jacob's Revelation *B / *S (calla buck) retained
Kessel Run Jacob's Arise Zion (calla doe) retained










Kessel Run Hallelujah Thunder (lulu buck)
Kessel Run Hallelujah River (lulu doe) retained










Bugs kids in next post......


----------



## Jubillee

Don't mind that these guys like to run through our mud 😱🤷‍♀️

Kessel Run BC Wild Olive (Bug doe) retained











Kessel Run BC Nekoda Returns and Blackhawk (Bugs bucklings)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful babies! I love the names too. We have had a mud pit in the pasture for the last few days and the kids are coated up to their bellies in it from running my through it all day.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Soooo cute and some brilliant names! Calla’s babies are just beautiful.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! Absolutely gorgeous kids! I didn’t realize you were keeping so many, how fun! 😁🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What a beautiful bunch of kids!


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my! Absolutely gorgeous kids! I didn’t realize you were keeping so many, how fun! 😁🥰


Well, I have several leaving, the Nubians and Calla, so I kept a few of the minis. In wasn't intending to keep 2 boys but I'm considering replacing Jake with his son. My original plan was ro retain a buck kid and 2-3 doelings. So...and extra buck got thrown in there lol. And I have a lady deciding between the two Mocha girls....if she doesn't take tiny Moxie, she will be here a bit so she can really grow...but my daughter is already getting attached lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love all the Bible names!


----------



## Hounddog23

Beautiful!!! 🙂


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Great looking little goaties!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> She may be tiny but she's strong. Wanting to eat minutes after birth. Already had some milk. trying to stand. Poor girl was hungry in there.


Some boy was being a pig inside


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jubillee said:


> She had a buck and doe!


Yes!


----------



## Lil Boogie

They are beautiful! Wait, kidding season is over??!! Don't you have one more bred for April/June?


----------



## Jubillee

Lil Boogie said:


> They are beautiful! Wait, kidding season is over??!! Don't you have one more bred for April/June?


Jacinth is due May 20....sooooo farrrrrr awaaaaayyyy lol


----------



## Feira426

They all look fantastic!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Jacinth is due May 20....sooooo farrrrrr awaaaaayyyy lol


Oh okay!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

